# Wondering about Luna & Patrick?



## myheart (Apr 1, 2008)

Angela had told me that a few of you would be interested to know how Patrick and Luna (Angela's foster bun) are getting along. They are doing well -- Patrick is taking on a more protective role and Luna has been busy exploring her surroundings.

Patrick was so cute that first night, Saturday, because he wanted Luna to follow him and hang out in his favorite places. He hopped up to Luna's box and then started toward the door to go out of the bunny room while looking over his shoulder to see if she was following. When he realized she wasn't, he went back to her and hung out by her box. Poor thing, he just doesn't understand that she needs the time to adjust to the household before she gets full run of the house. onder:

Luna is starting to get used to the noises of the house and also my boy cat. He is the only one whocan jump the baby gate and just wants attention from me. So I sit and pet both Patrick and the cat together to let Luna see that he isn't a threat and that Patrick is comfortable with the cat around. If I stop petting Patrick, he runs over to Luna and plays a protector role to make sure the cat understands that he is in charge. So brave....!!!

I took a picture earlier today to post, but didn't realize I would need an on-line site to host pictures. The picture is of Patch and Luna taking their early afternoon nap (vs. late morning nap which is altogether different)together in Luna's box. They spend a lot of time bouncing between boxes and eating each other's foods. I can't wait to let Luna have full run of the house. She had done a few binkies already, but I can't wait to see the racing and running binkies.











Also had a couple of side-notes... I just wanted to let Pipp know that I saw Hoppkins' picture in her post about why to adopt a rescue rabbit. I actually e-mailed to find out more information on him from his petfinder posting. I fell in love with him the moment I saw his pictures. I was informed that he was already adopted. I was sad I never would have the chance to hold him, but happy he had found a great home.

Wabbitdad, I read some of your bunny-blogs and wish so much to see your big beautiful bunnies. I have already told Angela that having a pair of Flemish Giants would be my dream bunny-bond. I love Patrick and Luna dearly, but having a bunny that has weight and heft to hold and hug would make me so happy. I hope I will have a pair of Giants some day many years out....

I hope to get more picturesto post as Luna and Patrick learn more about each other. Having them out and about with the rest of the family will be the goal in the next week or two. So far, so good... I will have to take some credit for another great bunny-match -- Maggie and Benjamin, and now Patrick and Luna.:bunnyhug:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 1, 2008)

Hooray for the Luna and Patrick blog! 
Janet, it's really cool to hear more notes on your romeo and juliet. I will log off and get some of the photos sent over from Saturday. Love the pic you JUST posted. Look forward to reading more,


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing this picture and telling us how they are doing. We hope to hear more stories and see more pictures.

Welcome to the forum and thanks so much for taking in Luna....I'm sure she's gonna be so happy to be there.

Peg


----------



## myheart (Apr 1, 2008)

:bigtears:What have I done?!!!! Patrick doesn't want me anymore! He only has eyes for Luna!

I left him out of his box this morning and nothing... No happy circles around me to say good morning, no humming, no nothing. I've lost my little boy! Soon enough they will want to get married, move out, get a condo somewhere warm, adopt babies, and forget all about me!!! What am I going to do? I went through this with Maggie when I brought Benjamin home for her and I tried to reason that she would enjoy his company because he doted on her so much. Now it is my little Patrick. Do you think he will remember to send a card on Mother's Day?

MyHeart


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2008)

Aww, just look at my sweet Luna girl! She looks so happy with her brave Patrick. Is she getting more calm about your boy kitty now? Patrick the Protector!

I know how you feel about Patrick, Mocha was the same way when I bonded her with Loki. But soon enough she remembered that she loved me too and was back to jumping all over me and snuggling for pets. Until I brought home more rabbits and she decided I was the enemy, LOL!

Mocha stopped circling me when she got spayed so I don't know if Patrick will keep that up or not. It does mean he's claiming you as his mate...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

Awww Poor thing - your boy has a new love for now...... it's ok - he'll love you too but right now he's only got eyes for her. That's a good thing - he needs his girlfriend to be in the same species.

I'm so happy they are getting along!


----------



## myheart (Apr 1, 2008)

It was just so cute how he would run the circles and hum for me. I guess I enjoyed being the center of his world. Another thing I will have to come to terms with...

Luna does not seem to be _as_ afraid of the boy cat anymore. Patrick really does protect her. He runs to Luna to make sure she is okay, then takes a few steps toward the cat to make certain he doesn't come any closer.:zoro: I am glad to see he has that protective instinct. Next up is my white cat, and then the dog. I think that as long as she sees that Patrick is relaxed with all the other critters, she will relaxa bit also. Patrick really wants to take her into the rest of the house...he tried again today. I hope that soon they will be able to enjoy the warm afternoon sun in the living room together. 

MyHeart


----------



## myheart (Apr 2, 2008)

:woohooWe just had a break through!! I decided not to put the gate up tonight so that the cats could wander in as they pleased. They were so good about it.... Micah the boy cat was first as usual and he just sat by me getting petted--Luna has seen him before and he is not a threat anymore.

Grandma kitty, Gertrude, came in and Patrick thought he could approach her to scare her off. It only annoyed her and she pawed at him a bit and came over to me. Still not a threat.

Then it was Pearl's turn. She is my trouble-maker kitty. Patrick saw her winding up to practice pouncing and he made his move. He tucked Luna away behind his box and totally stood up to Pearl. That's _my _little man!!! So brave and strong!! :muscleman:

Next, we have to get over the dog-hurdle. Patrick won't be able to stand up to him as well so this will have to be a gradual acclimation. I think I need to wait until my guy leaves the house for work. He and the dog feed of each other as guy will usually do. When the guy is gone, it is difficult to think there is a dog in the house because he is quietly sleeping. 

This weekend the running room will get expanded to include my bedroom. I can easily block that off from the living and dining rooms. I have to keep reminding myself that we have to take this one step at a time.

MyHeart, Patrick, and Luna


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

That's great! I love the little hero in Patrick! Saving his woman! That's so adorable!


My cat likes my bunnies but he only plays with Bo. he will play hide and seek with him around the woodstove. They're a hoot. 

Our dog is like yours (feeds off hubby) and I have always introduced her to the bunnies when he's not home. She loves them - and she annoys them sometimes cause she tries to mommy them! Tony LOVES her. It's so funny to see them all interact.

I know that it must feel a bit sad to know Patrick loves Luna so much but it's so good for you to give him his friend and so good for Luna! I like that he's wanting to "show her around" also. That's just hilarious! 

I really enjoy hearing about their adventures and the visits from the kitties. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2008)

Just thought I would post a new pic taken 4-21-08 of the two love-buns. They have beentaking very good care of each other and are getting to be an ol' married couple already. 

Patrick has been doing a great job as her protector. Lately thecats have been hanging around the bunny-room as I get veggies and fresh water out. Luna was actually going to go to the bunny-room one evening, but the cats were there. So she ducked into my room to hide under the bed. As I was busy getting things ready for them, I noticed Patrick just sitting in the doorway to my room. Then it dawned on me that he was keeping a watch out for Luna's protection while she hid. 

Lunahas been having fun exploring now that she knows when the cats do most of their sleeping. I think she is up to the point of trying to measure running distance from the bunny-room to bunny-playland. I hope I will get to see lots of running binkies soon. She has been rather reserved with that so far. Now that she is settling in, I hope to see some binkie action!

Anyhow, this is my favorite pic that I have taken lately:









Kind of makes you wish you had someone fuzzy to rest your head on, doesn't it.

Best wishes to all with their beautiful buns,

myheart, Patrick, and Luna


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2008)

Luna telling Patrick a secret....











Oops... Some one is watching us make plans... Act casual!!!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG they are just perfect together! Im so happy this all worked out. Luna could not have found a better home.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 22, 2008)

Luna looks so happy! I know Patrick gets a bit, um, enthusiastic but it can't be that bad if they snuggle like that. What a gorgeous couple! I'm just thrilled with how this has worked out.

I forgot to email you back, but yes I'd love to see you and my baby girl (and Patrick too) if you have time after their appointment. Give me a call. That reminds me that I need to get Loki's teethrechecked too...


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 22, 2008)

THAT is the most adorable photo ever! I showed it to one of my co-workers (also thought it was very cute) and she asked if anyone on this site had called "shenanigans" on you for your photo of the St. Bernard dressed up as a bunny - lol! Very cute..


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 23, 2008)

Simply incredible photos!! great candids to warm our hearts, the top one is spectacular.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Look how simply adorable they are together! Seeing the look of shear happiness is so heart-warming! 

I am absolutely thrilled that Luna has found a loving home with you and her man!


----------



## myheart (Apr 23, 2008)

I was going to use a bunny picture as my avatar, but I decided to use Slobbers' Halloween costume picture for a while. I wanted to add a little caption that said something like "Wishful Thinking" or "If only I could be a bunny..." but I couldn't get something on the picture that could be read on an avatar size picture. 

I had to take the poor guy for a long walk to get him tired enough to tolerate the ears for the picture. This is a picture of what he really thought about the process....









He is such a goof dressed in a big dog suit. He ended up losing the costume contest by only a vote or two . Poor guy puts up with so much stuff from me and still comes back for more .

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm so happy that Luna has found a great home with somebunny to love! They make a great couple.:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (May 9, 2008)

TreasuredFriend asked for a few more picture of the love-buns. I have only taken a few since the last ones that turned out so nice. I usually have to wait for the sunny days because they seem to hang out in the open more often. Otherwise the sit cuddled up together behind the furniture where I can't get a good shot.

Taking a break after snack-time...






Took this picture (below) this morning. I didn't get the picture I wanted because I moved an apple branch and they didn't settle back in exactly as they were before. This is still a cute picture...






This picture made me laugh a bit because Luna has such a "disapproving rabbit" look to her face because I disturbed morning nap-time by moving the branch. 

I think I just need to get brave about using my new camera. I bought a very nice SLR and can't bring myself to work with it. Maybe this weekend...

myheart


----------



## cheryl (May 9, 2008)

Luna and Patrick are such an adorable couple...they look so perfect together

This is just gorgeous...






Cheryl


----------



## myheart (May 11, 2008)

Just had to post my other Mother's Day picture in Patrick and Luna's thread. I wish I could take pictures of every single cuddle moment they share. They are so darn precious together because they take such good care of each other. 

I like how they both have such a dreamy look to their eyes...







Patrick is one lucky bun to have a girl like Luna looking after him


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 11, 2008)

Janet, betcha the online bunny shopper store had inappropriate cards this year. He's thanking his compassionate mom. 

Luna's got (ahem) "those ears", those awesome feminine whiskers! -> and noses in on the floor to share an intimate supper!  

Patrick and Luna will make magical moments last - for you to see - for years to come!

:hearts: happy mother's day !! tf


----------



## myheart (May 16, 2008)

Today is the first time we, Patrick, Luna, and I, take the trip to vet's office in Sheboygan alltogether. We are going to visit Luna's foster mom, Naturestee, for only an hour prior to the appointment. I have already forewarned her of Luna's "heavy bottom" since adopting her a few months ago. She has settled into becoming a slug like Patrick instead of the other way around, Patrick picking up Luna's pace. But then again, how can any one cuddle doing a bunny 500? And that girl does like to eat!!! I have never seen such a thing....! I need a caution sign that says, "Keep fingers away during feeding time." Just teasing...

Anyhow, I don't expect this visit to vet to be too traumatic. I probably just jinxed myself on the bill now that I said that. The bunnies both seem to be doing fine, although I think Patrick will probably have to go through another molar grindsoon to keep his teeth in check. He has been sneezing a bit more since his last grind, which could be caused from his teeth thinking they have room to grow again putting more pressure on his sinuses. Either that, or he is sniffly with the new hay and the "dust" it has. 

I have been busy trying to catch up on reading everyone's threads. I love all of the pictures and the antics. I especially have been reading about Zeus and how much Tinysmom loves him already. And Baxter! is such beautiful boy--love the video because it shows off his great personality even more. I also love all of the pictures Wabbitdad12 and Wabbitmom12 have posted. (I think Thumper wants to live with me just for a bit...)

Time to get kennels ready and get the car packed. I found a really neat picture that I took a few days ago that I am dying to post. All I have to say is that sun-worshiping bunnies are the best. 

Take care all,

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2008)

OMG they are so precious together. It's like they are just so happY! 

Luna is very loving with him isn't she? 

*sniff* my girl is so pretty and her man is so handsome!


----------



## naturestee (May 16, 2008)

Janet just left my house!

Ok yeah Luna has a big ol' butt, but that's just how she is I guess. I can still feel her ribs easily, so don't worry that she's fat. She just has a ghetto bootie. 

And Patrick is still the most darling thing ever. He just popped out of his carrier "Ta da! I'm here!" What a snuggly couple too!

And Janet gave me an awesome Foster Mom's Day gift- a beautiful framed photo of the two lovebirds.:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (May 16, 2008)

They are just so precious together! I cant get enough of their dutch cuteness. 

Basil and Max are thinking they should come live with us and join our dutch army


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2008)

Awww how sweet they gave you that gift!


----------



## myheart (May 16, 2008)

We have been home from our adventures out-of-town for a bit now. I hate going away with animals because it seems to take forever to get things put away, cleaned out/up, and get settled in again. But we are all rested, fed, and ready for the evening to hang out.

Thanks Angela for having us all over for a visit. They certainly seemed to remember your living-room, but isn't one supposed to remember where and when their first date took place?  Patrick felt comfortable enough to put Luna in a full-body hug. Sometimes those kids do the wrong thing at the wrong time. Maybe he did remember his first dates and falling in love with his girl. He was just reminiscing about the "good times." :biggrin2:I thought the kids were fairly well behaved and they loved their hour of play time before being tortured at the vets.

So what were the first words out of Angela's mouth when she really took a look at Luna in the kennel? "She really is round!!" I warned you... She is just a big-bottom type of girl. We all have to carry out junk somewhere, her junkjust happens to bein her trunk. Yes, the doctor did say that we should not gain anymore weight because we are at the top end of weight limits for a Dutch. Man!!!! That just ruins all of the fun of being a specialist in test-tasting _everything _in her path.

The vet visit went well, relatively speaking. Luna is ready for her next molar grind -- getting a little on the pointy side. (Couldn't tell by the way she eats though.) Patrick isn't that bad in the dental department yet, but I made the appointment for both bunnies to go at the same time to keep them on the same schedule. 

Patrick still has a lump that was found during his last vet visit. I wanted a second opinion on the lump even though the vet who found it insisted he needed surgery to remove it if possible. The vet we had today did an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of the lump because he could actually move the lump to the surface ofPatrick's tummy. He was very nice about it all and said Patrick was the perfect patient for everything. Both tests came back as inconclusive as to what it is exactly. He is certain that it is not an abscess because the biopsy did show that type of bacteria. He did find a higher concentration of blood cells which leads him to think the lump could be attached to either Patrick's intestines or spleen. He said that is does not appear to be any larger from when it was first found, which is a good thing. The final option is to do surgeryto remove it if possible. If anybody else has gone through this one, information about what they decided to do and what it turned out to be would be appreciated. He doesn't appear to be bothered by it; activity level, eating, waste/output, and "huggings"are all normal for him so I am not too sure if I will do anything about it other than making sure it doesn't get any bigger during his bi-monthly dental checks.

I think I will have to try to load the sunny-bunny pictures this weekend. I still feel like I have a billion things to do even though we weren't gone for very long today. Thanks for any input anyone may have concerning Patrick.

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

Luna and Patrick are such a cute couple.. Glad to hear that Patrick is not bothered by his lump.. Will keep my paws crossed for him.


----------



## naturestee (May 16, 2008)

Any chance it's a fatty tumor? Or no, since it has blood in it. 

If he can move it to the surface to do a needle biopsy, surgery should be fairly easy. At least he wouldn't have to rummage around in the organs or anything, that's where more complications would come in.

Did Dr. Travis seem to think the lump was an immediate problem, or something that can be watched unless it starts to grow? I trust him a lot more than Dr. Bixler on stuff like that. She's all prepared to dig around inside a bun before even doing any tests, where Dr. Travis always seems to investigate everything he can first. Like I said, he's the one that everyone at the shelter likes for all of their animals.

So who is doing the molar grinds?


----------



## myheart (May 17, 2008)

Hi juliew19673: Thanks for the good wishes concerning the lump. Very much appreciated at this time, although it is nice to know a little bit more about it's composition prior to considering just opening the little tyke up.

Hi Naturestee: Dr. Travis really didn't say one way or the other if it was an emergency situation. I asked about "just keeping an eye on it" and he didn't really say it was anything. I think his concern is if it is attached to Patrick's spleen. I should investigate thispossible situation, but I doubt if I am going to find a whole lot of information on complications and risks. If it is attached to the intestines, he said it would be a matter of removing the affected section and sewing the two ends back together. Sounds so simple, but I am worrying about the price tag for any type of surgery on him as well as complications and recovery.

What if the lump is attached to the spleen, he is opened up and the doctor says it is inoperable, and lumpbegins to grow because it wasexposed to oxygen (I have heard that cancers can feed off of oxygen during surgery; they lay dormant for the longest time until the person has surgery for something else and then the cancer takes off.) Then there is the issue of the first vet telling me that the overall risk of doing a surgery means that Patrick's longevity will be cut by twenty percent. So just by opening him up, hewill lose twenty percent of the length of time he would have livedwithout a surgery. 

Dr. Travis will be performing the molar grinds on the sixth of June. I have to drop them off between eight and nine and wait for the call that they are ready to go. I might take another run to Pier One for more willow balls if the ones I picked up yesterday are demolished by then. I also need to find the animal shelterbecause I couldn't find it yesterday and it was getting late. It was well past "salad time" and they were ready to relax.

Speaking of salad time, I best attend to bunny needs before I do anything else. Dr. Travis also prescribed some Bene-Bac because Patrick was on the antibiotics for two weeks after his last molar grind. He said that Patrick's tummy flora might need a little boost to hopefully get normal size poos again.

myheart


----------



## myheart (May 22, 2008)

Finally, I have made some time to sit a post a few pictures of my sunny-bunnies. I know that this first picture makes Luna look kind of "big," but it is justthe camera angle... (really it is just the camera angle )






I really like this picture. It is basically the same as the one above, but closer. This one just seems a bit more artistic or something. Maybe it has a "Ying and Yang" sort of feel to it.






Luna is not as much of a sun-worshipper as Patrick is. So Patrick was left to himself and I managed to get the neatest DBF pictures of Patrick. 






His little face is just too cute! It is almost like he is saying, "I've fallen into some sunshine and I can't get up..."






I hope you enjoy looking at the few sunny-bunny pictures I have. I took some more cuddly pictures this morning, but will have to post them later in the week. Sometimes I catch them just at the right moment.

myheart, Patrick, and Luna


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 22, 2008)

:thumbup

P & L:sunshine::wave:


----------



## Jess_sully (May 22, 2008)

awwww. Love the closeups of his face


----------



## naturestee (May 22, 2008)

Those are the most awesome pictures of Patrick ever!

Poor Luna, she's not fat she's just big boned! LOL

About the lump- I have heard of rabbits having benign fatty tumours. Ra7751 commented to me about an abdominal one in a friend's rabbit when I asked him about Loki's supposed lump. I'm really hoping that's all it is. Then it's ok even if it can't be removed.

Now that you've posted your pics I really should post some of mine....

*goes back into hiding mode*


----------



## myheart (May 23, 2008)

Naturstee, I was going to let you know that Patrick is doing very well of late. He has only had a couple of bene-bac treatments and I think it could be working already. His droppings are a little bit bigger and more round in shape. He is eagerly eating everything I give him at all snack times, giving Luna a run for her money (or crackers). He actually ate some pumpkin the other night. I think I used the wrong type of "plate" for him -- he doesn't like romaine :?... so I used a small leaf of collard green, and leaf along with pumpkin were gone in the morning!!!:biggrin2:Sometimes it helps to remember what your own bunny likes to eat... (duh).

He has also been running around like a little madman. He has just been busy with searching for Luna--he is so cute when he can't find her because he sends out big thump signals and waits for her to move or something so he can find her. Now I never know if he is thumping for danger, or if he is thumping for his girl!!He is also the master of circles and hums. I have noticed that if he cannot find Luna, I am his second choice. Then I get the circles, because he knows he will get his human "girlfriend" to give up some lovin' if his bunny girlfriend is being fickle. His personality is really starting to shine now that he is feeling better and he has Luna!!

Do you even have a bunny blog, Naturestee? Yes, post something so I can start seeing some of the pics of your babies. Oberon is such a handsome guy, you must share him the rest of us...!! 


myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Oh those two are just precious!

Luna is not big! she's a petite little flower....


----------



## myheart (May 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh those two are just precious!
> 
> Luna is not big! she's a petite little flower....



I hope you are not saying that just to be kind... The vet did say she is at the top of the Dutch weight-scale (my bad...) At least Patrick has a choice now...either the big end or the skinny end (her head) to hug on. lol

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

LOL! I think the only "petite" bunnies are dwarfs...and Clover.

She's adorable - and perfect. If she is healthy - that's all that matters. She doesn't look overly big tho. She seems fine.


----------



## naturestee (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, but Luna has an abnormally large body frame for a dutch so I don't think you can go by the weight scale for a normal show-bred dutch. Kinda like how my baby brother is nearly 6 ft tall but my parents both are only about 5' 6" and my sister and I are 5'3". 

I'm so glad Patrick is feeling better! 

I do have a bunny blog of my own, I just haven't updated it in months. :baghead


----------



## myheart (May 25, 2008)

I know I probably have ten thousand other things to be doing right now, but aside from not having a life, I need to keep myself out of the fridge because that is all that come to mind at this point of the weekend. I know I should go out for a walk, but it looks blustery out there even though the sun is shining.

So I will take this opportunity to post some pictures of Patch and Luna hanging out together. The pictures are all in sequence and I know Patrick doesn't look much different from one picture to the next, but Luna just cracks me up. She just enjoys her guy so much and her eyes just show it. 


Just settled in for morning nap-time...







Hmmmm... Something's up...






Man....!!! There she is with that camera again!!!!






Don't you come any closer, or I'll...






It's okay, Honey, she seems to be backing off.






Now, where were we...?








Luna is just so precious with Patrick. Like I always say, it was just fate to find Luna at the "right" time. I will never be able to thank Naturestee and TreasuredFriends enoughfor allowing me to bring Luna into my household for Patrick to love on. 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2008)

I absolutely love her! and she is very protective of her man isn't she?


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

Oh that string of photos is just so precious!!! Luna did make me giggle as well - so funny!!!!


----------



## myheart (May 29, 2008)

Bo: I think they do a fair job of protecting each other. Luna is becoming much more brave around the cats, especially when she charges them. Patrick always keeps an eye out for her safety as well, and charges when he feels it is necessary to back a cat down. I could only hope that others have as much luck as I have had with bonding because it really is "romantic" and peaceful to see two bunners hanging out together. Luna is also becoming much more relaxed because she stretches out more often, even when they are not cuddling up together. I am very happy to report that Luna is really coming into her own.

Thanks Julie, I enjoy watching your videos of Baxter! as well. He is one handsome guy and lucky he found you for his slave. Don't worry about being neurotic about all of his little quirks. I am usually such a basket case also if something doesn't look "right." That is what I really wanted to post about -- how lucky I am to have been introduced to the forum by Naturestee.

I came home from work yesterday and Patrick just looked funny/strange with the way he was laying on the floor. So I had to go through my mental checklist of he was and was-not doing. I decided on gassy tummy because his tummy was pressed to the floor as described by others in their posts. I found the bottle of symethicone, gave him a dose, and rubbed his tummy. Within an hour he had poo'd and was off and running again looking for Luna to give her a big "I feel better 'hug'". Such a crazy little man...

So I need to extend a great big "Thank You" to every one who has posted about their bunnies having gassy tummies. It makes the signs and symptoms easier to recognize for a faster treatment. Whew, that was an easy one...

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope this doesn't sound too strange or mean, because I don't intend for what I am about to write to seem that way.

I have been reading many of the posts in Rainbow Bridge and I feel so bad for every one who has recently lost their babies to whatever causes with some being "avoidable" to some degree, and other causes being absolute mysteries. As I read through these posts I am more aware of how badly I feel for Benjamin's passing on Good Friday of this year. His passing is what prompted me to seek out and adopt Luna from Naturestee and TreasuredFriends.

Benjamin was a big black bunny who loved and cared for Maggie, my heart-bunny. He adored her so much --- every morning he would hop out into the living room first, being younger than Maggie. Maggie would finally make her way out, and Benjamin would jump out of nowhere and just start cleaning her face as if to say, "Good Morning Maggie!!! I missed you so much during the night!!!!" This happened everyday until Maggie passed away two years ago at Christmas time.

Benjamin and Patrick did come to terms with being able to form a bond which was nice in the respect that I didn't have to run two sets of single bunnies anymore. Both boys could spend the whole day together with full run of the house. But there was a part of me that resented the bond because Benji belonged to Maggie. 

Does it sound bad to say that I am okay with Benji's passing because he is with Maggie again? A few weeks before he passed, Benj and Patch were really getting into grooming each other much more than ever before. It was sweet and I was actually starting to accept the bond a bit better. Then Benji passed away, which seemed an absolute surprise because he didn't seem sick. Patrick tried to get my attention to tell me something was wrong with Benj, but I thought Patrick was just doing his cute "bunny things" that he does. Benj passed away a few hours later...

I always tell myself that I would not have actively sought out Luna if Patrick had not experienced a bond with another bunny. I am probably right with part of thinking that. But I also think that I am able to give Patrick his own mate because Maggie has _her mate_ back. I was so crushed by Maggie's passing that Benjamin was always such a constant reminder of her. I loved Benjamin, don't get me wrong, but he was for Maggie. Maggie was all of mine until I adopted Benji and he stole her from me. 

This is what I hope doesn't sound strange, and I guess I want to know if other experienced the same thing. It seems easier to let go of Maggie now that Benjamin is gone also. I know that Benjamin is running up to her every morning at Rainbow Bridge and kissing her up to tell her how much he loves her. She has her protector and husbund back and now I don't have to worry about her, or Benj, anymore. 

I can move on and enjoy Luna and Patrick's relationship because they are meant to be together. I could have decided not to get Patch a girlfriend and left him a single guy. I mean, I was on the Petfinder that same weekend that Benjamin passed, which doesn't seem right in the least because I should have grieved for him more. I know Patrick grieved for his loss, he was so out of it and despondent. But, like I said, Benjamin was Maggie's, not Patrick's or even mine. That is why I say all of this was fate -- Benji's passing and Luna being an olderDutch and living forty minutes away available at that moment in time. 

Binky free Benjamin and Maggie!!! I love and miss you so much, but it is time for Patch, Luna, and myself to move on. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 3, 2008)

myheart, sending out good vibes for the couple and their molar grinds with Dr. Travis this Friday. I hope Patch's time with his lady love Luna won't be shortened by surgery, if surgery is absolutely needed. Exposing cancer cells to oxygen and their resulting growth is something I never heard about. 

Their photos together = major romantic swoons.

Your story about Benji and Maggie made sense to me. :love:
:hug:
Thanks for opening up to share those feelings.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 3, 2008)

I completely understand. Sometimes it's more peaceful knowing that since they were missing their mate so badly - that they wanted to go too. I have honestly seen that in people as well. They don't have a life when they lose their spouse of many years.. it's so sad.

Everything happened as it should and I know in my heart that Luna was yours way before we all knew she was. You can see/feel that match with Patrick. It's like they've always been together!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

Luna & Patrick are definite Soul Mates!! You've been lucky to have so many animal loves in your life - I envy you (they must pickup something from you to bond and fall in love so easily - so you have the matchmaking animal gift - ).

I believe animals can die from a broken heart but I think I would always try after one mate died to find them happiness again in another if they were up to it. Your story reminded me of the Disney movie "Where the Redfern grows" about the 2 retrievers who were either brother/sister or mates and similiar ending.. 

Whatever your doing keep it up (along with the photos of L&P..


----------



## myheart (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Bo and Julie for understanding about Benjamin. I really do feel bad for his loss, but he does belong to Maggie forever and always now.

I am a bit nervous about tomorrow. Patch an Luna have another molar grind appointment, this time I just drop them off and go about doing my own thing instead of waiting for them. Luna's teeth are worse than Patrick's, but I wanted to keep them on the same schedule for travel and scheduling purposes. As far as I know, Dr. Travis will perform the grinding himself so I am certain he will make sure Patrick's lump is no different in size or if is attaching to anything else in his tummy. So I am crossing my fingers that all will go well and the call will only be for me to come pick them up all safe and sound. 

Before I forget, I want to post a picture of Luna that turned out rather well, I must say. Also one of Patch being a sunny-bunny, and of course a together picture. 
















Well, here's to hoping that a routine procedure will be just that, routine. I think I worry about Patrick more just because he is six years old. He is a little grandpa bunny, and these procedures must take a bit more for him than Luna. He is a tough little guy with many more "hugs" to bestow upon his girl yet. He'll do fine...

myheart


----------



## Haley (Jun 6, 2008)

Patrick and Luna are just so precious. I cant get enough of them. 

Im sorry you have had such difficult losses in the past. I havent had to go through that yet and I cant imagine how painful it is to lose your heart bunny. At least you know they are together again- i really believe that. 

And Im so glad to hear that Patrick's little bout of gas was taken care of quickly. Gas can be so scary! I think we are all so blessed to have this forum and share our experiences. 

I'll be thinking of the furkids tomorrow and hoping everything goes ok!

Haley


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2008)

Tomorrow is dental day already? Best of luck for them! I'll be working till 10 pm but I should be able to check this site. Start a thread or pm me with any questions.

I think they'll do ok, even Patrick. Six isn't really *that* old. 10 I'd be a bit more concerned about. I think Patrick just likes acting like a grandpa bunny, so he can be a dirty old man, LOL!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

Luna and Patrick are just SO much in love! I love the photos you get of them - they are priceless.. I'll be checking tomorrow to see how the Vet visit goes so PLEASE make sure to update as soon as you can - I'm sure Patrick will do very well (and hope the lump is still just the "lump), but know you are nervous about it - just look to Luna for strength!


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Six isn't really *that* old. 10 I'd be a bit more concerned about. I think Patrick just likes acting like a grandpa bunny, so he can be a dirty old man, LOL!


Some days he does tend to be quite amorous. Usually on Sundays he just can't seem to get enough "hugs" in on Luna. Poor Luna!!:?Do you think he knows its the weekend? 

I was privy to some half-binkies this morning. Patrick must have been having some dreams about her last night and couldn't wait to see herthis morning. They both did little dances for each other, and Patrick spent a lot of time showing off his butt. Kind of like, "Sniff on this, it'll drive you wild."Luna was such a lady about it though... She did her little half-binkies to avoid any major hugging andPatch must have been so impressed with the show, he forgot about pursuing the situation any farther and went to check out her cage instead. If only the guys in the bars would take the hint to leave as well as he did. 

Well, time to get dressed, run through my checklist of things to bring (extra hay and pellets as I don't know what time they will be having their grindings done at), and get packed up to go. 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Haley (Jun 6, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I was privy to some half-binkies this morning. Patrick must have been having some dreams about her last night and couldn't wait to see herthis morning.



Aww Patrick sounds adorable.

Do they not share the same cage? I thought they were fully bonded, no?


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was privy to some half-binkies this morning. Patrick must have been having some dreams about her last night and couldn't wait to see herthis morning.
> ...



Oh yes Haley,Patrick and Lunaarebonded. I like to keep them in their own cages for the night only to keep an eye on what they eat and how much "output" each one has. Luna is such a little eating machine, that I would have no idea of what Patrick wouldeat if they were housed together. During the day, they have full run of the house together and one communal pile of greens to pick from. That was when I noticed that Luna has quite the appetite, so I started making a separate little pile of a few leaves just for Patrick to make sure that he gets enough during the day.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

Whew!! Every one did very well for their molar grinds. Luna's teeth were done just at the right time, pointed, but not out of hand. Patrick gets spurs that go in other directions than straight up or down. A bit more difficult to trim down, but he did well with it all. I have to read up on rabbit teeth -- Dr. Travis said that Patrick is almost to the point of outliving his teeth. Huh?!!!! :?Apparently, rabbits only have so much tooth material (per tooth) and when they grow they use up that material. When the tooth is done growing, it is gone (or something). I don't know if the last remaining bit falls out or something, but the doctor basically said that Patrick won't have to worry about getting grindings done soon enough. My poor little boy is going to be a toothless dirty old man. I'll have to check into bunny-dentures or something...:?

Patrick's lump seems to be the same. No change in shape or size from what the doctor could tell. I felt bad for the vet tech though. I think I drove her nuts with, "If the lump is bigger then do x-rays and blood tests if Dr. Travis wants to. But if there is no change, just do the molar grind on Patrick. But then call me if something happens..." Yup, every one's worst nightmare, the indecisive person who hinges every thing on other things. Why do I do that to these poor people? Anyhow, Dr. Travis agrees so far that we will just monitor the lump for any changes because of his age and because there is no change at this point. He did recommend some Prozyme to help Patrick with his digestion. The Bene-Bac helped, but he thinks that the digestive enzymes will help even more, especially as Patrick's teeth disappear. 

Anyhow, my babies did well for their procedures. They have already munchedon their afternoon snacks and are taking naps. I should know better than to worry, but it does become habit. Any appointment for a procedure, versus a check-up, seems to be the right time to worry. 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

I very happy to hear that Luna and Patrick are back at home and dozing. Also, very glad that the lump is still just the lump. Isn't it nice to not worry for a minute?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm glad Patrick's eating and doing well! I knew Luna would have eaten already. I'm really glad to hear the infamous lump is behaving itself for the moment. I haven't heard of rabbits "running out of tooth material" before but I have heard of other older buns who just seem to randomly start loosing molars and become more or less toothless. I guess it's good for Patrick in a way since then he won't have to be anesthetized for dental work all the time. He'll just have to get used to eating mushed-up pellets.

Nose rubs to both of them!


----------



## myheart (Jun 6, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I haven't heard of rabbits "running out of tooth material" before but I have heard of other older buns who just seem to randomly start loosing molars and become more or less toothless.


I know this is something I will have to read up on, but that is almost the way Dr. Travis made it sound. At any rate, I will have a toothless old man on my hands some day . I don't know what the little guy is going to do without his kale and other greens that he loves so much. At that point, we will have to see how much I worry about him then. I don't think it will be pretty....:?.

myheart


----------



## Pipp (Jun 7, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I know this is something I will have to read up on, but that is almost the way Dr. Travis made it sound. At any rate, I will have a toothless old man on my hands some day . I don't know what the little guy is going to do without his kale and other greens that he loves so much. At that point, we will have to see how much I worry about him then. I don't think it will be pretty....:?.


I'd love to hear more about this too. And don't worry about the veggies, just throw them in a blender.  My vet actually sells frozen packs of blender veggies for tooth-challenged bunnies. They're very appreciative. 

For that matter, Pipp always wants me grinding her carrots, even when her teeth are fine. Too much work to chew 'em! 

Nose pats to Luna and Patrick! :adorable:



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard of rabbits "running out of tooth material" before but I have heard of other older buns who just seem to randomly start loosing molars and become more or less toothless.
> ...




He can still have all that! My boy Dallas has no teeth and eats everything the others eat. I just have to grind it up. I will take a picture or a video so you can see. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 7, 2008)

Horses have the same thing with their teeth. It's like the teeth grow and grow and one day it's like...... "OK BOYS! that's the end of this one!"..... and they stop.

I'm so glad they did well. I love those photos. They always look so cuddly. Do they always lay around like that?


----------



## myheart (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They always look so cuddly. Do they always lay around like that?



Unfortunately they do... I was so hoping, from Angela's description of Luna, that she would perk Patch up and get him moving again. He used to be such a racer-rabbit in his younger days. It was actually quite difficult to keep track of him while he was doing his bunny-500. 

Nope, it all went the other way.... Luna was corrupted by Patrick. She is now a slug, just like he is. Angela said that she had a difficult time keeping weight on her, now I have a difficult time keeping her weight down. She filled out nicely, but she can't get any bigger. 

They are precious when they cuddle though --- a match made in heaven .

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 7, 2008)

Awww they're just happy. Let them be! LOL! Little couch potato bunnies! :hearts:


----------



## myheart (Jun 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> He can still have all that! My boy Dallas has no teeth and eats everything the others eat. I just have to grind it up. I will take a picture or a video so you can see. :biggrin2:



How old is your little guy? Is he over five or six? When did his teeth start to disappear? I would be interested to know how you mulch everything up for him. Does he eat the concoction out of a dish, or do you feed it to him in another way. I just started to get Patrick eating pumpkin by spreading it on a collard green leaf -- won't take it on any other type of leaf. (picky lil' booger ) We are working on strawberries now, because the vet said no more grapes and raisins. There is a "chemical" in them that could cause kidneys to fail (especially in dogs). He was actually starting to like a grape for his morning snack .... on to other berries then.

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2008)

Blueberries are a favorite here. They're the only fruit that Mocha will eat, the little diva.

There's a lady I know on another site who takes in a lot of elderly rescues and has had some toothless buns. I'll try to get a hold of her for advice on Patrick. You may not even have to blend his veggies for him, it might be enough to finely shred them so he can just gum them.

Patrick:


----------



## myheart (Jun 7, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Patrick:


LOL!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Jul 9, 2008)

Let's see if I am able to finally post... Mylaptop decided it was time to update and restart just as I was finishing my post.:XSo let's start from the beginning again....

This past week end was very nerve-wracking... Ms. Luna started having tummy troubles on Thursday. By Friday she had only eaten her piece of carrot and pellets, no greens. Very much not like her!!! By Saturday she had only eaten her carrot, no pellets or greens. So I decided to start calling vets, as well as Naturestee to keep her posted on her first foster-bun, to get my ducks in a row in caseLuna needed emergency care over the weekend. My vet here in Manitowoc, Dr. Gobal, was unavailable and another vet would have been on call who wasn't comfortable with rabbits. So I tried Sheboygan, and Dr. Travis called me back later in the afternoon. He was so nice and asked all of the right questions to diagnose her tummy troubles. He prescribed a double-dose of bene-bac, which will now be a staple in my emergency bunny kit, sunshine, fresh air, and exercise. Looking back, I think her tummy wasn't feeling good for a while longer because Luna's hairs felt coarse and looked dull a week or two ago. I remember petting her one day and thinking, "What happened to your beautiful blue coat?"

Anyhow, this is where the picture part of the program is!!! Sunny-bunnies!!!! I am not sure if this was Luna's first time out in the grass, but she definitely enjoyed sniffing the air. Angela said she had no idea about Luna's past owner and where she was kept, so I might be safe in assuming this was Luna's first experience with the wilds of a back yard.






Strike a pose....











Same pose, different angle. She stayed that way for the longest time (in rabbit time that is).











Time for my close-up...






Sunny-bunny butt...






Then I brought out Mr. Patrick for some sun and to hopefully get Luna to play.











I would have taken more pictures of Patrick, but I think all of the air and grass-digging made him feel rather amorous. So, instead of playing with Luna to get her to hop around, he let her sit there so he could lay all of his special lovin' on her. Poor girlie, having tummy troubles and a love-monkey on her back.

Luna was feeling so much better by Monday morning. All of her greens were gone in the morning and she just seemed happier. It is Wednesday now, and her coat is back to being soft and shiny, I wish all of you could feel her beautiful blue coat. I have been working mornings of late, but have off today and was witness to all of their bunny-fun. I haven't seen Luna be so adventurous in such a while, that I couldn't believe she was the same bun. She seemed to be feeling so much more relaxed going through the house with such grace and ease. My heart felt ten times lighter, like I was finally doing something right for her. I am tearing-up just writing about how much better she is because the change is that noticeable. I guess sometimes all of the panic is worth it.

By the way, I found out on Monday that my vet in Manitowoc, Dr. Gobal, was away for a one-day seminar on rabbits at the Vet School Hospital in Madison. She learned a lot of new information and actually had lab-time in the afternoon to practice some of the procedures discussed in lecture. She is very excited about everything she learned and is feeling a bit better about being the resident bunny-doctor. She has also gained more resources and contacts for her own questions about bunnies. She wants to bring in bunny-meds and Critical Care products while she builds up her bunny clientele. She was more than willing to order more bene-bac for me and if she succeeds in getting some Critical Care into the clinic, that will be the only clinic in Manitowoc County to carry it. I know, I called everywhere, even to surrounding areas only to find that most clinics never heard of the product. I even told her about the vet tech at her clinic who said that they have never seen or heard of a bunny dying from GI shut-down. We both had a little laugh because she knows as well as I do that most people are just going to bury poor bun-bun in the back yard when all is said and done. So many people to educate, so little time...!

I think that was all I wanted to update on the Patch and Luna blog. The only other thingI wanted to add was to warn everyone about Naturestee. She is pure evil when it comes to getting things her way!! She even pulls out the baby-bunny card when all else fails. You may have seen her post in the Rescue Me topic about a mini fuzzy lop at the Sheboygan shelter. Naturestee actually had the nerve to promise a baby-bunny visit if I went to Sheboygan this Saturday to help remove mats and get her combed out. How evil is that...? I am warning all of you, don't fall into her traps. Keep an eye out for all of her tricks especially when it comes to buns in need. That being said, I am going down to Sheboygan to get a baby-bunny fix . Oh, and to help a bun in need....:?And, no, bun-in-need is not coming back with me no matter how cute she is or how cute the babies are!!! I am putting my foot down on that one!!!

Take Care All,

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2008)

Myheart, I don't know if you know this chain, but the pet store "Animart" also sells critical care in their small animals department. They also sell "Peter's boutique bunnies" which are bred by Marshall Farms, so I don't really like to buy stuff there, but they do sell it here. There's one here in Madison, and also in Beaver Dam.

http://animart.com/pages.php?pageid=31


ETA: aw geez, i didn't realize how far away you live! well, i'll leave that info up if you want to drive 2h to get critical care!:shock:


----------



## Haley (Jul 9, 2008)

They are so precious! Theres nothing better than pics of bunnies (especially dutch bunnies) in the sun. Their coats always look so beautiful in natural light. Gorgeous!

Im so glad to hear Luna is doing ok. I know how scary GI problems can be, especially on a holiday weekend (which is when it always seems to happen). 

Give the slugs both a kiss from me. My two dutches are pretty lazy as well (about 99% of their day is spent snuggling)


----------



## myheart (Jul 9, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Give the slugs both a kiss from me. My two dutches are pretty lazy as well (about 99% of their day is spent snuggling)



I was going to add this picture that I took of Patch and Luna, and then I saw your post. Talk about lazy and snuggly with each other... 

Like I said, I have been working so many mornings of late that I miss out on all of their cute morning snuggles. I managed to catch this one with Patrick's baby-doll. I was very surprised when I saw them and had to run upstairs to get my camera because they were laying side-by-side with baby-doll squashed in the middle. What really surprised me was that they moved baby-doll to the position she is in in the picture. Don't know what that is all about, but baby-doll became the object of mutual affection and cuddles. 






I was so hoping that Patrick would lay back down in the same position he was in when I first caught them cuddling, but he went and laid by Luna after I took the picture. Why can't they just hold their positions long enough for slow people like me to get the camera ready for pictures? A mystery never to be solved....:?

Thanks Tonyshuman for the link, but Madison is far enough away that I don't get there often. I wish I could live there because the few times I did go there, I always thought it seemed so clean and lots of activities going on. If my vet couldn't order the bene-bac, I could still drive to Sheboygan, about forty minutes, to the vet clinic Patch and Luna get their dentals doneat. They also carry the Critical Care, but it is the licorice flavor. No apple flavor in stock at this time, I asked Dr. Travis when talking with him on Saturday. 

Blessing to all cuddly bunnies. Sometimes being lazy has it's merits....

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jul 9, 2008)

I just love that last picture. Cuddly buns! Does Patrick still snuggle with his stuffed friend much or does he give most of his affection to Luna?

So wierd that they only have licorice flavored Critical Carein Sheboygan. They gave me the apple flavor when I first brought Luna in.

Hmm, I've already used the baby bunny card. Now what do I use to make you put up pictures of your foster bunny Katie?


----------



## myheart (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Naturestee,

Thought I might not get a reply fora while since I already told you that I posted about your evil tricks. 

Every once in a while I will catch Patrick grooming his baby-doll. I wonder if that is something I should watch for prior to his showing outward signs of not feeling well. After I called you about his tummy noises, I watched him for a while and noticed he really didn't go after his noon salad. I decided to call Sheboygan again and was fortunate to talk with Dr. Travis, again. I told him that I already gave Patrick a dose of bene-bac because I knew it wouldn't hurt anything if I did. He said that I needed to give more in the evening along with exercise and tummy rubs. He said he was afraid of a cecum blockage and wants to see Patrick tomorrow if he doesn't start eating. 

So I set up the new exercise pen, with one on order for more exploring space, took the little man outside, and watched him dig up my yard. His activities much have started some thing moving because he started doing a lot of stretches. So after finding out that no vet in my area carries bene-bac, I had to take a road-trip to Sheboygan anyhow. I made it back in time to watch Patrick nibbling on a bit of salad although it is probably not enough. I grabbed my towel and the the tube of bene-bac and gave the little guy his dose for the evening. He really likes the stuff!!!He was chewing on the end trying to get more out. So I started to rub his tummy and I could feel rumbling inside. It was the strangest thing to be able to feel an actual rumble pass through his little tummy. I was able to bring him outside one more time for exercise where he decide to eat a bunch of weed things. So at least he ate something. Tonight will tell if we have to make a vet run tomorrow or not. He is still perky and wants to clean himself, but I don't think there is that much lee-way anymore at his age. 

The clinic probably sold out of the good flavor of Critical Care (apple) and just has the licorice left. They probably have to try to sell it off before they are able to order more. 

Katie pictures are coming soon. I think I will have to get Patrick over this hump before I will be able to start something new. If you really need to see who she is, just look at my avatar. I know I should have used a Patch and Luna pic, but Katie just looks so photogenic in that picture that I couldn't resist.

Time to check on my little boy. I hope every one will feel better at the same time soon. I now have great empathy for any of you, like Jenk and TreasuredFriends, who have multiple rabbits that require special care everyday. The extra energy it takes to guess what is wrong with the babies 24/7 must be exhausting. My hat is off to all of you for doing everything in your power to make their little worlds better. Lots of hugs for special people like you!!!

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jul 10, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! We made it through the night and all veggies were gone this morning!!! The little guy felt so good this morning, he gave me so many circles and hums I couldn't help but be impressed with his enthusiasm and cheerful attitude. Patrick is so handsome when he is being extra loving . He definitely _is _my little guy! I do not know what I would do without him anymore. I dread to think of it . 

I think this past weekend and week have brought Patrick, Luna, and I much closer together. Sometimes there is that resistance when a new member enters the household because they are "just not the same". But after seeing Luna in a new light, where she seems much more relaxed and at ease, she has truly taken a much bigger space in my heart. I am able to see more of the love Patrick holds for her as his bond-mate and maybe that is because I feel closer to her now. Love does take time, but once it develops, nothing will break the bond. 

myheart


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad he's doing so well... awwwww. I miss humming and circling boys 
AND, that picture of them next to the stuffy is just beautiful. It's one of those genuine heart-melting pictures that bring you up from a bad mood.


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2008)

Patrick sounds a lot like my foster-boy Nigel. Nigel is also a tort dutch and when I come downstairs and say his name he runs in circles, jumping, binkying and humming. Its so cute!

I love dutch bunnies


----------



## myheart (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you so much . I will pass on any compliments and head strokes to Patch and Luna. I really do not know what I would do if I didn't have Mr. Patrick. I can just tell those days that he if feeling extra happy I am bound to get my share of circles. What a nice way to tell some one you love them...He seems to know what days I need his circles the most. Thursday morning he did so many of them to show me how good he was feeling, I thought he would make himself all dizzy. Patch is such a love and always open to getting rubs. I know I will never find another bun like him, unfortunately. But Ms. Luna-Belle is making wonderful strides in bonding with me. I think she is comfortable with coming to me for safety when we go outside for exercise. I like the attention she shows me and it makes me feel like she trusts and needs me. 

I might have to get one of each breed to say that Dutch buns are my most favorite. But I guess I will have to save that notion until I get my monster bunny-house in the country. So I guess for now I will have to say that I love my Patch and Luna to pieces because I belong to them.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jul 14, 2008)

I just had to add a few more pictures because I finally opened the box to my new SLR camera I purchase a few months ago. Not sure why I haven't tried to use it before, but I am kind of diggin' it now. I need a ton more practice with it because many shots were a little blurred as you will see in the pictures of Patrick. I am only posting them because I took action shotsof him. So, yes I know the pics are out of focus, but see how graceful my little guy is.

The first picture is the best one I took for clarity as well as content. As I mentioned before, taking Luna outside has been the best thing in the world for both of us. Luna just seems to bloom every time I take her out. She gives me a bit more of who she is. So to date, this is one of my nicest pictures of my little girl because this is her in her glory .































I can't wait for another exercise pen to come in. The buns will have three pens worth of space to run in at that point. Patrick is becoming an ol' pro at being outside with the digging, eating roots, and running. The only thing is that the fresh air makes him more amorous toward Luna. The poor girl can't seem to get any running in because of Patrick always trying to hug on her. She is so good to him... tolerating his nasty little boy ways.

Hopefully I will have nicer pictures to post in the future as I get better and more comfortable with using this camera. Sometimes, point and click isn't the worst.

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG Patrick is moving!:shock: lol

I don't think Luna ever really periscoped here. Hm. My lovely girl, I'm glad she's having fun!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are GREAT photos of L&P! Really loved the story behind them all.. Both are (have been) on my bun nap list!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 17, 2008)

The bloggin' updates are awesome to view and read. :love: Periscopes are absolute smilemakers.


----------



## myheart (Aug 4, 2008)

Time to bring my babies up to the top of the thread again. I have been so busy updating Katie's blog, that it is getting time to let everyone know how the Dutchies are doing. Patch and Luna are doing okay for the past eight weeks since their last vet visit. They have another appointment this week Thursday which is none to soon for Patrick. Once again he is not eating his greens, but still seemsperky. I am not sure what he is living on other than blueberries and maybe a few pellets (I caught him eating pellets today--at least it is something). I am not sure if he has dental issues such as losing more teeth or if his ear is really bothering him. He seems to be fussing with his left ear enough to make me worry about the little guy. After reading about wry neck, I don't want anything to get that far if it truely is his ear that is bothering him. 

Luna on the other hand has been just fine. I don't know what to do with that girl when we are outside for playtime. I think she likes being outside, but won't play--no hopping, no digging, ect. Poor little thing, sometimes I just have to scoop her up and cuddle her. Then when I put her back down, she just sits by me. Very sweet, but she really does need to play. I have some great pics of them outside, but will have to post them later in the week because it is getting late and there is always more cleaning to be done.

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2008)

Glad to hear the buns are doing well! As for Patrick, have you tried mixing some oats in with his pellets? Does he eat hay regularly? 

My bunnies are a lot like Luna, they dont like to play when they go outside. My Basil literally sits with his front paws in my lap. Im not sure if hes scared or what but he doesnt leave my side. Some bunnies just seem to enjoy it more than others..


----------



## myheart (Aug 8, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Glad to hear the buns are doing well! As for Patrick, have you tried mixing some oats in with his pellets? Does he eat hay regularly?


Haley, I have tried oat, which he absolutely loves, but his poops seem to get smaller. I know I read in some one's post about using oats when poo's are mushy to firm them up. Patch does like hay, but not knowing the root cause of his not eating greens always bothers me. I even bought some Oxbow hay because I knew it wouldn't be as course and much smaller leaves for him to eat. Not sure if he ate any, but he sure did make a mess. :?

We just had another vet visit yesterday and the news is the same, more dentals for both Patch and Luna. Patch has one tooth that looks particularly long, and Luna is ready for a dental all the way around. So I guess I should just prepare myself for his change in behavior as needing a little dental work. I get so worried that he is not eating enough, but how can he if his teeth are not lining up to do their work? Poor little guy!!!

I don't know how many of you saw the picture of Katie, my foster bun, with the flower on her head... Naturestee was kind enough to give me some beautiful edible flowers for the kids, with the promise that I took pictures of them each wearing a flower. So here are Patrick and Luna sporting their flowers:












The kids say, "Thanks Naturestee (and foster mom) for the beautiful tasty flowers!!!" They were a favorite although I almost hated to give them as a snack because I have never seen flowers so brilliant!!!:biggrin2:

Will have to post the rest of the pictures tomorrow. Getting late and I was up with Patrick some of the night last night battling a gassy tummy. Poor little tyke has it so rough....

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

So I decided now is a good time to post a few pictures that I took of Patch and Luna a week ago. I love to take the pictures and post them, but getting them loaded to photobucket just bogs me down. 

I think I am going to have to do this in two posts, one for Patrick and one for Luna. Too many pictures for one post and that way Iwill be able to tell you more of how each one is doing. 

So here are Patrick's pictures first. He is really starting to dig the outdoor thing... literally...

Here is Patrick telling Luna that it is time to get busy. 






Luna said she didn't feel like messing around because she might get dirty. So Patrick said, "Okay, I'll go it alone."






A little warm up is good....






Where to begin my destructive activities...?






Patrick hard at work!!!:? (Notice no Luna to help in the fun...)






Patrick enjoying the fruits of his labor... (Notice the very dirty nose )






He did manage to do a flip around while making his divot deeper and cooler.






Patrick checking the wind with his dirty nose.






Wind must have been right, because it is time to move on and allow the world to see the "Aftermath of Storm Patrick."






Not bad for one hour's worth of work with rest times in between. :?I just can't get over how much he likes it outside now. When he was younger, he hated the outside. Always thumping and on alert. Now he sets himself to digging and eating grass roots. Divot-building is so much fun!!!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

Now Luna-Belle's pictures...

As I said, she is not much of the outdoors type of girl. She usually hangs by the exercise pen and not enjoying the sport of hopping like the wild-child she really is. (Some times I tend to think she didn't get the memo on hopping and digging outside being good :?) So some times I pick her up to put her in the middle of the pen to make her take a few steps, or just to get her away from Patrick feeling extra frisky and wanting to HUG on her all of the time. What is it with those guys and the outdoors... :?:shock:A mystery to be solved...

So on this day I had picked Luna up to get her away from Patrick's being extra huggie. I put her down next to me after I noticed Patrick became busy with his divot-building. She stayed right there where I put her down... :?In fact, I think she sat there for the duration of outdoor play-time. I think I need to get some information on "How to get your rabbit to move two or three steps." Many times I do put my knees up for her to sit underneath them to feel more secure when we are outside. Kind of like a little bunny-fort. 

Here is my little girl, Luna, hanging out with her momma.... (Please no comments about my legs being as hairy as Luna's... thanx...)






Oops, I forgot... She did move a bit to face a different direction...






My most favorite picture because it almost looks like she is smiling Just look at that little mouth **smooch**






Other side...






And the butt....






She is a different sort of girly... I am just not sure what to make of her some days. 

So on this day that I was taking all of these picturesshe sat tight next to me. I had her out a day or two ago, and she was really busy checking things out, like she was actually enjoying herself. Then last night she sat tight again. I finally had to pick her up because Patrick was laying to much lovin' on her and I couldn't stand to watch it happen any longer. So I scooped her up and sat her on my lap. That was okay for a bit until she started to nip, which is very unusual for her because she never nips. So I let her down, Patrick came back with more lovin' for her and she wanted up again. So I left her climb onto my lap with my legs out instead of crossed as they were before. That suited her best...It was a learning experience for all: Luna doesn't like to be on my lapwhen my legs are crossedwhile my entire attention is devoted to reading. I wonder if Katie has been telling Luna about some of her little diva tricks? :?


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

One last picture post...

Time for close-ups!!!!! 











Peace and smooches to all da bunnies!!!

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 11, 2008)

Smiling!


----------



## myheart (Aug 17, 2008)

How long have some of you waited for the "perfect" picture of your bunny(ies)? Hours, days, weeks...? I know I have some great pictures of Patrick and Luna, but these pictures I am about to post are the ones I have beenwaiting for since Luna's arrival in my home. This was one of Luna's good days to be outside and Patrick was being loving, but not too frisky and "huggie". I am so proud of these pictures that I have already printed up a few for frames I picked up months ago. One of those moments when you know you have the shot and wish the moments would last forever...














































I do hope you all agree with me that these pictures are "the ones." I was about to say that the first five are my favorites, but I truly can't because they are all precious to me. These pictures finally show Patrick as a sensitive yet protective hus-bun who really loves his girl. Just posting these pictures makes me realize how lucky I am to be their mom. I could have easily missed out on the opportunity to have them bothin in my life. Makes me cry to even try to imagine my life without them... 

We are all blessed.

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2008)

Enjoying the blog, plus you have writer-esque skills to elicit grins. 

Definitely great Patrick protector snapshots. Love the grumpy look from Luna!


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2008)

Perfection! I just cant get enough of these two. You and I have the two most beautiful dutch pairs in the whole world. Can you imagine if we had them all together? Not only would they be the cutest 4 dutch- but also quite possibly the laziest as well 

I love this one, Patrick looks so protective of his lady:


----------



## myheart (Aug 19, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Perfection! I just cant get enough of these two. You and I have the two most beautiful dutch pairs in the whole world. Can you imagine if we had them all together? Not only would they be the cutest 4 dutch- but also quite possibly the laziest as well


Thanks Haley. Honestly, if we were to get all four dutch buns together, one of us would be leaving the party without any bunnies at all. Don't forget your bunnies are on my growing bunny-nabbing list along withLucy, Mr. Tumnus, Nigel, andBiggie Max. We will have to figure out a way to settle who gets all of the bunnies.... can't be thumb-wrestling, I know I would lose. Any suggestions...?

I am going to start my making my list with little check-boxes next to the bunnynames so I will remember who I have nabbed and who is waiting to come visit me. I am still waiting for another call from Billy to let me know when he wants to visit...

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

This has been going on for a bit, but I am not too sure of Patrick's new hang-out place.... :?He usually sits under the table, but not under the curtain. Not sure if I should be concerned that this is his new "I'm sick" place to sit. I don't think so, but one never knows when it comes to bunnies making changes on their own...

So now I get treated to bunny-butt sticking out from under the curtain. Maybe the curtain is his new "invisibility cloak"...:?











Any thoughts...?

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

Yippeeee!!!! More outdoor pics of the kids!!!!:biggrin2:

I will have to do this in two posts. I think I will make this the "couples" post. I missed the one picture I really wanted because I didn't take my camera out one day. Patch and Luna were laying side-by-side and cheek-to-cheek one day when we were out. It would have been a pic of two white noses, a set of tortie ears, and a set of blue ears. I will have to wait for another day when they are feeling cuddly....

All of these pics still give me big smiles when I see them and I hope they do the same for you. :biggrin2:

Butt-to-butt Dutchies...






Luna whispering sweet nothings to Patrick....






Luna looking so cute.... Look at that little mouth...






Luna saying, "I'm so tired..." (She is actually resting her head on Patrick's shoulder!!!)






Woo-wooo!!! The Dutch train... Makes me wish I had five more Dutch to see if they would sit in a line--one of every color would do. 






Hope you all enjoyed the couple's photos. Some times they really surprise me with the things they do and other times I just have to say, "Awe...." and be impressed with their bonded-love.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

I just have a few other pictures to post of the two doing their own things. 

Individual pictures.... (so special because they sat so nice )











Patrick starting a new divot...:?






Luna saying, "Hey....!!!!! You're too close!!!"






Luna is starting to do the cutest things outside. She has started to sitfacing me, place her little front paws on me, then walk her little paws toward my shoulder like a little kid saying, "Pick me up, mama!" So, how can I resist scooping her up and cuddling her for a few minutes while Patrick runs around looking for her. That is the only time I get to cuddle my little girl--at least I get to be her "security blanket" and I get the thrill of snuggling my baby girl. 

Time to get the kids out for a bit this evening. I think it's cool enough now...

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2008)

They are soo cute! And yes, they make me smile too! I love Patrick's new hiding place- what a silly boy!


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

One word Aweeee, they are really cute together, I love the couple pics.


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you so much Haley and Heather. They are a match made in Heaven.I have no other way to describe their bond, other than they were meant to be... 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

your welcome Hun, they really are adorable. Hmmm makes me rethink that whole visit you suggested.


----------



## myheart (Aug 31, 2008)

No worries... Bella, Luca, and Jakey will fit right in! We will be more than happy to make _all _the room they need for fun and relaxation along with_ all_ the squishies they can handle...Promise!!!!

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

I seriously have no doubt that they would be WELL takin care of.


----------



## myheart (Sep 1, 2008)

So their bags are about packed and ready to go....?!!!

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Sep 1, 2008)

lol not quite somethin tells me hubby and kids would have a cow.


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Your bunnies are so precious! Adorable too!:adorable:

Aly!:tongue


----------



## myheart (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Aly. It was very difficult for me to share Patrick with Luna when she first arrived. He only had eyes for her.... But a week or so later, he remembered me and started wanting his pets from me again. I think our bond, all three of us, is getting stronger. I think about trying to add a third Dutch into the equation, but I am not sure because Patrick is six years old. It might be too much for him to handle--trying to keep a harem in order....

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh goodness! They are so gorgeous! I love the pictures you take of them!

Luna seems so happy! I just can't believe how well she and Patrick took to each other! 

Seeing her always makes me smile! (eventhough I wanted her for myself LOL!)


----------



## myheart (Sep 1, 2008)

Bo B, believe it or not, but I had to pull up thethread Naturestee started for Luna while she was her foster-girl. I guess I have to say that I was lucky your husband wouldn't let you have her, "...in the house, shed, yard, or garage." LOL

It hasn't even been a full year with her, and she seems like she has been here forever. Luna still drinks her water as noisily as a cat, make little grunty noises, and loves nose rubs. The other day I was holding her when we were outside and she became relaxed enough to make a different sort of grunty/oinky noise. This was a happy, contented grunt/oink with every exhalation. I had never heard this sound before, and was pleased when I realised what the sound was about. Luna is starting to accept comfort and safety from me...probably a bigissue in her world, as we know nothing about her former home-life before living with Naturestee.

I can't believe how young Luna looked in some of the pictures Naturestee took. I think her blue is starting to turn gray...:?Or maybe she is shedding... Anyhow, Patrick says he will keep her for a while longer.So what ever Patrick wants, Patrick gets.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't wait to post this...But I saw Luna do a binky last night. Every one else in the house was asleep except for the bunners and myself, we were watching a movie. Patrick was in an amorous mood and was busy chasing Luna around, she needs the exercise anyhow. She must have been frustrated with the chase because she threw a binky out there to baffle him. It was one of those straight-up-in-the-air kind of binkies, but it worked long enough to get her a few hops ahead of Patrick. He kind had the expression on his face that said, "Where did the object of my affection go?" Poor little guy was just so full of "hugs" for her. Poor little girl...Sometimes enough hugs becomes enough hugs....

myheart


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww- sounds like Luna is a woman who likes to be chased Its so cute when the ones who dont binky ever do it. Its a reminder to you how happy she isto be with you and Patrick


----------



## myheart (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Haley. I think it has taken her a bit to get used to the house and the other critters. She does seem to do better when the dog and cats are not around--still leery of them. But I think going outside has really helped her to become more brave about the things that seem to scare her. I don't know what we are going to do when the snow starts to fly. Until then, there will be some nice nibbly leaves falling soon enough.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2008)

Today would have beenBenjamin's seventh Gotchya-Day (September 21st). He was Maggie's hus-bun and he loved her to no end. He took such good care of her, that I believe they were a match made in Heaven just as Patch and Luna are.

I drove up to the Bay Area Humane in Green Bay looking for a hus-bun for Maggie. Benjamin was the only rabbit there at the time. I never saw him as a "black bunny," but only thought he was too small for Maggie. Little did I know how big and beautiful Benji would become. After paying his five dollar shelter donation, he came home with me to begin his life with my Maggie. 

My most fondest memory of him was the way he would run out to greet Maggie every morning. He would get out of his cage before Maggie because he was younger. Eventually Maggie would make her way into the living room where Benjamin would jump out of nowhere and start grooming her as if to say, "Good Morning, Maggie!!! I missed you so much!!!!"

Anyhow, I want to post a few pics of him because he is so missed and loved that my heart still aches for him.

Benjamin with Maggie sunning themselves:







Benjamin with Patrick, also sunning themselves (Benjamin's favorite thing to do ):






My two handsome boys:






Benjamin a week or two before he passed:











Rest in Peace sweetie-boy. You were a very special boy in so many ways. With your passing, Luna, Naturestee, TreasuredFriend, and even Katie have all enriched our lives. Without knowing it, your passing helped Patrick to live. 

Thank you Benjamin for being a specialpart of our lives,

mom


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Awwwh *Happy* [would of been] *7th Gotcha Day Benjamin* 

_I love your blog by the way. More pictures please!! _


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2008)

In awe of your love, 

- beautiful babes & beautiful remembrances.


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you BabyBunnies and TreasuredFriends. I know I should have posted something about Benjamin on the Bridge topic, but this will be the only time I will bring up Benji's Gotchya Day. I also need to remember that his passing is actually a celebration of his joining Maggie at the Bridge, and of Patrick's new life and love. Benjamin was a blessing for Maggie, just as Luna has become a blessing for Patrick. 

:hearts

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2008)

It's wonderful how your bunnies have all been such good friends to each other. And it's amazing how a $5 bunny can change your life. Hugs and well-wishes to you and your bunnies, present and past. :rainbow::bunnydance:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 26, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> :bigtears:What have I done?!!!! Patrick doesn't want me anymore! He only has eyes for Luna!
> 
> I left him out of his box this morning and nothing... No happy circles around me to say good morning, no humming, no nothing. I've lost my little boy! Soon enough they will want to get married, move out, get a condo somewhere warm, adopt babies, and forget all about me!!! What am I going to do?


I feel that way about Toby sometimes. I think he wants a friend, but I never know...


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I feel that way about Toby sometimes. I think he wants a friend, but I never know...


No, you don't know what they want. That is what makes it frustrating having rabbits as pets. Dogs and cats are easy to read, but rabbits are a whole other ballgame. I only knew that I needed to get Patrick a bond-mate because he had already experienced the grooming and socializing aspect of being with another bunny. If he hadn't had the experience, I don't think I would have tried to bond him. He seemed happy being _my_ little guy. 

I guess that is were you have to believe you are the expert on your own rabbit, because he will be the only one to give you an indication as to what he wants. If he wants to be your little guy, let him. But bonded rabbits just have the certain awe-factor to them. Don't know what to say, other than that you should really take the time to listen to him. 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2008)

I took Patch, Luna, (and Sunny) out for a little while today. I only managed to get a couple of pictures as Patrick was feeling exceptionally amorous with Luna and he became a bit rough with pulling on her hair with his teeth. I don't know what gets into that guy when he goes outside...:?Someday, someone, preferably a guy, will have to tell me what in the world the fresh air does to spur these moments of romance.

Anyhow, I did manage to get a pic of Patrick and Luna together. It was taken before Patrick became such a love-monkey.






I also took a picture of Patrick alone because I ended up holding Luna more than I anticipated to keep her away from Patrick's little clutches.






I guess I need to be thankful Patrick enjoys the outside as much as he does. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :bigtears:What have I done?!!!! Patrick doesn't want me anymore! He only has eyes for Luna!
> ...




I think they know when you need them.


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *myheart wrote: *
> ...



I think you are right, but it doesn't hurt to have a bit of snack they like hidden in your hand. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 3, 2008)

I want a dutch so bad! They are so cute! After seeing the pictures of yours, and seeing the two at TreasuredFriend's "rabbit paradise", I really want one! lol. The picture of our babies (your avatar) is on her wall, too haha. I thought that was really cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

Apple says everyone needs a dutch!:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Apple says everyone needs a dutch!:biggrin2:



JadeIcing, your little Apple looks to be the authority on such matters. I think she should be the embassador for all "Dutch Nations" out there.She is too cute for words!!!! :biggrin2:

Apple looks like she could be Patrick's bookend with her beautiful tortie colors.... And I love to have bookends!!! **Puts Apple on bunny-nabbing list**

myheart


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The picture of our babies (your avatar) is on her wall, too haha. I thought that was really cute!



Yes, TreasuredFriends does have that picture on her wall. Without her help, I would have never had the opportunity to add Luna to Patrick's life, as Luna wasin the SRR foster program when I found her on PetFinder. The picture was our little way of saying "Thank you" to TreasuredFriends for making all of our lives fuller and richer with her special passion for rabbits. Maybe that will become TreasuredFriends' "wall of fame"of well-placed and loved rabbits in their new forever homes. (hint-hint) :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 6, 2008)

awwwwwww Luna and Patrick are so adorable! I love seeing new pictures!

*HINT HINT* :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 10, 2008)

wondering... onder:


----------



## myheart (Oct 10, 2008)

Luna says, "You want more pictures Bo B?"





















Woooo Hoooooo!!!! Another Dutch train...!!!!! :biggrin2:











I think something is missing.... :?Patrick is the "engine," and Luna is a "train-car" (hauling lot's o' junk (LOL)). I am missing a caboose!!! Hopefully this will help... http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40242&forum_id=6 :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL, I was about to say NEEDS MORE DUTCHIES! But then I saw your note at the end.

You're right though, you can see how much weight Patrick has lost. Have you tried giving him sunflower and/or flax seeds? That's what I use to help keep Fey's weight up. They might be too hard for him to chew though. Remind me and I'll give you some next time you're down.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Apple says everyone needs a dutch!:biggrin2:
> ...





HEY NOW! Maybe I should be putting Patrick on mine.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

Look at Luna pooching her lips in that first picture! How cute!

She also has "cactus butt" ..... when my bunnies gett that we have to pluck or I go insane! LOL! 

Patrick looks so happy! I think that's a match made in heaven for sure!


----------



## myheart (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Look at Luna pooching her lips in that first picture! How cute!
> 
> She also has "cactus butt" ..... when my bunnies gett that we have to pluck or I go insane! LOL!
> 
> Patrick looks so happy! I think that's a match made in heaven for sure!



Thank you Bo B... Luna is really starting to come into her own. She is just the sweetest little girl.Thankfully she belongs to Patrick now...

LOL about the "cactus butt". There just never seems to be enough time to get it all out. It seems they like to shed out in little sections at a time. So combing becomes a futile effort, and they certainly only have so much patience for plucking. Luna is very tolerant, but I have to catch Patrick on-the-fly if I want to get anything plucked off of him. 

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2008)

I love Patrick and Luna, and how wonderful that their train now has a caboose :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2008)

such great pics! the long-shaped one of them snuggling is now my desktop background. :inlove:


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> such great pics! the long-shaped one of them snuggling is now my desktop background. :inlove:



Do you mean this one?






I will have to pass the word to Patch and Luna that they have made it to the big-time...LOL. It is a very sweet pose for them, and Patch doesn't look too scruffy from shedding in this pic. It is amazing what a little bit of sunshine does to bunnies...

We will have to see where Zappa will fit into this little cuddle scene. If all goes well, Patrick is going to be one lucky fellow. 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2008)

*Tony is the same! he hates to be groomed like that. Love and hugs are find but NOPLUCKING or brushing! Clover likes to be brushed but hates to be held or even touched. Once I get ahold of her I can usually get the plucks but it's not worth the effort sometimes LOL! and yep, time is always the problem! *

*BoLOVES to be brushed for a bit and then he's done. He thumpsto let me know. If he has*cactus butt* he will just groom my shirt or his front legs and chest or give himself a bath while I gently scratchand pluckaround there LOL!! *

*I'm so goofy about stuff tho. I've been known to pluck *cactus butt* on petstore bunnies..... :embarrassed:*



*myheart wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Look at Luna pooching her lips in that first picture! How cute!
> ...


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *I'm so goofy about stuff tho. I've been known to pluck *cactus butt* on petstore bunnies..... :embarrassed:*



I am guilty of straightening product on store shelves.... Can't stand it when things are not in order. Who wants to shop in a messy store?!!!!

myheart


----------



## myheart (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to say that I have no pictures to post at this time of my lil' lovebirds, but after reading through my thread for Patch and Luna, I have realized that this is like ajournal of their lives from the time that I brought Luna into our lives.

So this is more of a journal entry than anything, but it is an entry that I am so happy to make. This is about Luna!!!! She is coming around so well and I am not sure why, but I like it.

I have noticed that lately she is accepting me as some one who gives out lovin' and pettin', and not just some one who givesmedicine or makes her go to bed at night. She has been so sweet when I put my hand down in a grooming gesture. I make sure my hand is far enough away from her (five inches or so) so that she has to come to me if she wants pets and cheek rubs from me. And she does it!!!!:biggrin2:She has been asking for pets of late and will snuggle into my neck when I pick her up for no other reason than to cuddly her. It makes me tear up just thinking about how far Luna has come since she arrived here earlier this year. She has become so special to me, that I can hardly breathe if I think about losing her or Patch for whatever reason. 

I think I need to go squish my little blue Dutch.... 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Nov 2, 2008)

After I made my post, I remembered that I did take some pictures of Luna the last time we were able to go outside. I couldn't take pics with Patch in them because he was going through the most terrible molt I have ever seen himhave. He looked like a little tramp-bunny who was homeless because he was so scruffy looking.

Anyhow, here are a few pics of my lil' blue Dutch who has captured my heart:
















**big sigh** How lucky could one bunny-mom be....?

myheart


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 2, 2008)

Luna is such a pretty dutch 
How long has she had her dewlap?


----------



## myheart (Nov 2, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Luna is such a pretty dutch
> How long has she had her dewlap?



Luna has had her dewlap since she has been living with me....LOL! 

Honestly, Naturestee had told me that she couldn't get any weight on her because Luna was always on the move. Then I adopted her, and me with my magic touch, plumped her out in no time. :?Luna is a bigger sized Dutch to begin with, but we sort of overdid the weight gain.She isn't too bad, but she does have a little junk in her trunk. So any little bit she loses is a small milestone in getting her girlish figure back. 

myheart


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 2, 2008)

myheart wrote:
She isn't too bad, but she does have a little junk in her trunk. So any little bit she loses is a small milestone in getting her girlish figure back. 
[/quote]

 that's hilarious! I don't think she looks horribly overweight, so at least her health isn't in danger. Nothing long with spoiling a previouslly-underweight bunny  Although, if she were to lose weight, I don't think she would lose her dewlap. I could be wrong, but I think once a dewlap forms its there to stay? Perhaps it could get smaller. Either way, she's a beauty!


----------



## myheart (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for the compliment. I will pass it on the Luna Belle tonight when I get to snuggle her on the way to putting her to bed tonight. (She is cuddling with Patrick right now ).

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the new photos and updates.inkbouce:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2008)

*Awwwwwww Look at that beautiful girl! :hearts:*

*myheart wrote: *


>


----------



## myheart (Nov 3, 2008)

Bo B, I really do hate to say that I am glad you couldn't take Luna when she was available for adoption. I will be happy to share her with you as much as possible.  Luna really is something else. She doesn't do much lunging anymore when she is approached, and seems a bit more relaxed with everything going on. 

We are still working on the bonding thing with Zappa. This isn't quite as easy as it was with the instant love between Patch and Luna. Zappa wants to be the dominant. So I will have to see if she will get over her teenage tendencies, and finally bondto have full run of the house with Patch and Luna. :?

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

You know, I'm glad she's with you and Patrick and so very happy! I loved her immediately - there are a lot of bunnies that catch my eye but she was one of the ones that issomething really special somehow. I could just see it in her! I would love to have had her, but I know she's where she was meant to be! I really enjoy seeing her pictures with her bestest buddy! I get a smile each time I see them cause you can tell how happy he is also!


----------



## myheart (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I loved her immediately - there are a lot of bunnies that catch my eye but she was one of the ones that issomething really special somehow. I could just see it in her!



I am that way also... I am able to walk through a shelter, or browse around on PetFinder and find nothing that jumps out at me. Other times, I see "the one" who, I think, would make my world complete. 

I knew that Luna would make Patrick's world complete, but it took me the amount of time to learn her body language and personality before she stole my heart. I think part of it was because she was always on-guard with me and lunging. Now she looks to me for comfort and protection. Luna let me into her world and her heart just as much as I needed to do the same for her. 

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Nov 7, 2008)

I have to repeatedly tell myself, "no more Bunnies", when I see your babies. They are all so cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

I keep telling myself the same but I keep looking at this one


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I keep telling myself the same but I keep looking at this one



OH MY! You need him! You really, really need him. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > I keep telling myself the same but I keep looking at this one
> ...


I need him or you need more pictures of him?


----------



## myheart (Jan 21, 2009)

I know I should really start a trio-blog for the kids, but do tend to find them quite often in pairs with one sitting further away. I don't know how they decide who gets cuddled, but they seem okay with it. Not sure if a fourth bunny might even out the pairs situation, or if that will just cause more hurt feelings. :?

Anyhow, I managed to catch these few pictures of Patrick and Luna spending some sunny-bunny time together. I felt so happy to see Luna enjoying the sunshine, and tried to let her know that it will just be a few more months until spring and for excersie time outside in the fresh air.


























I think Luna will always Patrick's first and true love. They just have that sort of bond...Makes me tear-up looking at them together. **big sigh** They were just meant to be together. :hearts:

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww, sunny bunnies!


----------



## myheart (Jan 22, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, sunny bunnies!



Yeah... Unfortunately Patrick decided that the sunshine, the cuddles with Luna, and then grooming Luna, equalled foreplay. :shock:I noticed that is how he gets to have is way with his women... He gets them all sleepy by grooming them on the head, then slowly inches his way down their backs, and then tries to land some full-body huggin' on them.He is one smooth operator... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

He's the sunbeam stalker!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2009)

Patrick sure isa devious little bun with a one track mind!:shock:

I love seeing Luna so happy.


----------



## myheart (Jan 26, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Patrick sure isa devious little bun with a one track mind!:shock:
> 
> I love seeing Luna so happy.



I am not sure if I should respond to this in two posts or not. I may have to because Miss Luna Belle has been feeling too good of late... I actually have pics as evidence. 

Last night, after I put Patrick and Zappa tobed with their salads, I made myself busy with getting Luna's stuff ready because every one else is eating, and she must have her salad ASAP. So as I was about to bring her water dish for her I saw this:

Miss Luna Belle on top of their hiding box attacking the Oxbow tunnel!!
















It has become her habit to nibble on the tunnel while I finish getting her stuff together for bed-time, but this time I forgot to put the tunnel back on the floor after I was done sweeping up. I guess she showed me how things are done with mischievous style.... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

"Oh, noes! You caught me!"





Sorry, just that look! She totally has the "you caught me" look going on!


----------



## myheart (Jan 26, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Patrick sure isa devious little bun with a one track mind!:shock:
> 
> I love seeing Luna so happy.



So, now to respond to the first part about Patrick having a one-track mind...

I ended up getting some more wonderful sunny-bunny pics of Patch and Luna today. They were actually sleeping (Luna snores) even though their ears are up and listening.






















Mmmmm...sleeping bunnies. .....until nap-time is over and Mr. Patrick decides that a salad, a nap with his hunny, and some sunshine equal the time to get some lovin' in. I don't even think Luna had the chance to really wake up for Patrick's advances because I saw her stretching out before heading to the hills to hide. It almost makes me feel so sorry for my little man... two beautiful girlfriends and getting fewer body-hugs in than before Zappa showed up. :?

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL! Poor guy needs some lovin'!

and that Luna! she was just helpin'!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2009)

Luna does have a sense of humor allher own.

I don't suppose she plays with the football at all does she? That was so cute! But she doesn't really need a stuffed friend anymore.

Loki would like to know what comes after the dancing part. Seriously, he doesn't know! He hasn't figured it out since he did it the one time during bonding. Now he finishes dancing, chins Mocha's back, then gets a confused look on his face before he just sits down and snuggles with her.:laughsmiley:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 27, 2009)

*naturestee wrote*


> But she doesn't really need a stuffed friend anymore.


Maybe Patrick does...


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote*
> 
> 
> > But she doesn't really need a stuffed friend anymore.
> ...



I still find Patrick grooming his baby-doll on occasion. That's the little stuffy bunny puppet I found a St. Vincent De Paul for a quarter. It was well worth the money to help with the depression that Patch had when Benjamin passed away. Thankfully, though, I have never seen him hug on the baby-doll, just groom it. 

Naturestee, perhaps you should be happy that Loki has forgotten because that alone spares poor little Mocha the excitement of body-hugs. I always feel bad for Luna, especially now when I don't totally know how she is feeling. I always tell Patrick that Luna just doesn't need that type of harassment at this time, but it doesn't seem to phase him. He knows that naps and sunshine mean lovin' is going to happen. As close to outdoor friskiness as he will be able to get for a few months yet. :?

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2009)

Edit for double post....:?


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Poor guy needs some lovin'!
> 
> and that Luna! she was just helpin'!!!



I will definitely not complain about Luna Belle wanting to help!!! :biggrin2:She amazes me so much with her eagerness to eat and hang out with Patrick and Zappa, that I know in my heart she has to be healing. We will find out more on February 4th for her next dental. She will be having another x-ray and blood panel done.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2009)

I just wanted to make a quick post with a few pictures of Luna. I was getting everybun ready for bedtime last night, when I came across Luna being so relaxed. This was, of course, after her pain meds, but it was so uplifting to see her so relaxed and seemingly content.





















Luna is one amazing little girl!!! She is so full of surprises every day and is a total blessing in my home. Don't know what to say beyond that....

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2009)

She looks relaxed and happy! She is such a joy and I'm so glad you have her. She appreciates the very hard work you do to make her feel better.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

That look on her face makes it all worth it, doesn't it?

I see she's been enjoying that timothy tunnel!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Aww! How sweet! Remember, a flopped bun is a happy bun! :bunny24


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> That look on her face makes it all worth it, doesn't it?
> 
> I see she's been enjoying that timothy tunnel!



Thanks tonyshuman, k~, and naturestee...

Luna does seem happy enough when she gets to cuddle with Patch and Zappa. She is still in there.... Her personality and charm surface so often that I forget sometimes how sick she is. She was so excited to come out of her excercise pen area this morning, that she was hopping around all excited to be on the loose again. She amazes me all of the time.

The timothy tunnel...?!!! Buying a new one this Friday because there is almost nothing left to it!!! I even called the pet store to make sure they would have one on hand for me. I can't believe how much the piggies like italso! Actually, I don't givethe tunnelto them very often because piggies are mulching machines. I don't think I have ever seen anything that small put so much away through such little mouths. Anyhow, I would recommend the timothy tunnel to anyone wanting a toy that is light enough to toss, yet full of nibbly goodness.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Feb 17, 2009)

I took these picturesof the fur-babiesa week or two ago. I was really trying to get Luna's pic because of the way the sunlight was shining on her. She looked like a little blue angel and a matriarch of the trio. Patch and Zappa just seemed to huddle up around/under Luna the best they could. I am not sure why they needed Luna' attention on this morning, but I think they were all content (until I showed up with the camera, of course...).

Most of the time, Luna was resting her chin on Zappa's head.... too sweet!!!































Mommmm!!!! Stop it already!!!! This is _our_ cuddle-time!!!!






Where were we....






Zappa's turn to be mad with me....






So Zappa left the cuddle-group to do her own thing because she was so annoyed with me. Can't understand why...?!!! I was just being a good bunny-mom .... FLASH ... FLASH ... FLASH .... 






I took these on a day when it hit me that these images of Lunawill bemore precious to me than anything else in the world. Up until now, the pictures that I have taken have just been in efforts to catch "the shot" or a moment of time. Now they are going to be capturing memories for me. I know the critters are not immortal, but I never think of them leaving me. They are in my care and I try to do my best, but when life (or genetics) throws acurve-ball the balance changes. 

These pictures will all be moments and memories I will cherish and treasure. It's just time to hug and bunny....:bunnyhug:

myheart


----------



## Becca (Feb 18, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in  Today on RO


----------



## myheart (Mar 18, 2009)

I know it has been a while since I posted any pics of the bunners. The pics of Patch and Luna are older, but they are still so sweet. I have been so busy of late, that grabbing the camera seems to come last. After seeing all of Jens (mouse_chalk)wonderful pics of her bunners having fun outside, I am getting so itchy for the next month or two to pass so I will be able to take my fur-kids outside. More divots for them todig and grass to munch!!! Hopefully, I will be able to get my train pic this summer!!! :biggrin2:

Anyhow, here are the few pics I have of Patrick and Luna cuddling...


























I can't believe how much they melt for each other. Their sleepy faces are so priceless and precious...

I wish I had my camera this morning though... I think I started petting Zappa's head and before I knew it, Patrick stuck his head under my hand. Then Luna came along and stuck her head under my hand also!! Oh the pressure of pleasing three bunnies at one time!!!! I had the sweetest little stack of bunny heads to pet and they all fit together like a little puzzle with perfect pieces. They make my heart cry with joy so often....

:bunnyheart

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 18, 2009)

:inlove::wiggle


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 18, 2009)

You really need to stop putting up such cute pictures! You're making me want a Dutch!


----------



## myheart (Mar 19, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... You're making me want a Dutch!



I have a little foster Dutchtortie boy who looks very much like Patrick andneeds a nice home... (Bunny 500's and binkies galore included with this nifty little Dutch package at no additional charge :biggrin2

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've seen Mr. Andy Allen on Petfinder and Julie's site. Trust me, I'd love him, but Will would kill me. :expressionless


----------



## myheart (Mar 29, 2009)

Today is a most special day in my house.... Today is Luna's first Gotchya Day!!!:biggrin2:

One year ago today, Miss Luna Belle came home with me to live with Patrick as her bond-mate. She was so shy back then, but has blossomed into a wonderful little girl who stands up for herself and takes charge. 

So without further adu, pics of Luna while in foster care with Naturestee....











Luna's date with my Patrick... It truely was love at first sight!!! :biggrin2:











Luna's first few days at home with Patrick...

(This is the very first picture I ever posted on the forum of Patch and Luna together)











And finally, Miss Luna Belle today....











Luna is an amazing little girl!! Many of you know that she has kidney stones, which are in-operable. In spite of her pain, she still manages to throw out some amazing binkies and bunny 500 sprints. Today she amazed me even further.... She actually hopped up ontothe shelf inZappa's cage to eat hay, and she also took a quick cruise around on the love-seat (both eventsnever seen done before in the year she has been here)!!! I so wish I had the camera ready in both instances, but those surprise moments that the rabbits take upon themselves to perform at unexpected times always occur when I am furthest from the camera.

So, I want to thank Naturestee and TreasuredFriend, as always, for the opportunity to bring such a delightful little girl into my life and home. Patrick could not be more pleased with my choice of female bunners available at that time. 

Thanks again to Naturestee for helping me find the right vet to save Patrick's life for Luna, just one week after Luna came home. Without you, Naturestee, I really do think that Patrick would not be here today to enjoy the companionship of his two lovely ladies.

Thanks to everyone on the forum who fell in love with Luna from the very first day that Naturestee posted about her rescue from the shelter. I am so pleased that you kept your interest in her after her adoption to provide the support she now needs to get through her trying times of having kidney stones. All of your prayers for her good health are always appreciated. Without continued prayers, Luna would not have been able to hop up on the love-seat this morning to celebrate her Gotchya Day.

Luna Belle, you sparkle with the light of a million stars!!!! You make me so proud with your courage and ability to fight off what ever comes your way, be it a cat or life-threatening kidney stones. You are my hero and the light that makes myheart shine!!! Blessings to you, my little heart-bunny, on your first Gotchya Day!!!! ray:

Love always, 

Mom (myheart)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 29, 2009)

She is truly lucky to be in your caring home (Janet)!! And snuggle with someone so good-looking and affectionate like Patrick. He recognized a soulmate when he saw her. I couldn't believe it when naturestee wrote how the first intro was love at first sight. How often does that happen?? ~ Happy Gotcha Day Luna Belle. ~ :love: 

Our experiences with rabbits and friends "across the miles" makes this world a better place.
A better place because Luna was fostered by naturestee, a kinder more magnificent world because Luna's part of your family, myheart! Then you share her antics and photos with RO members.... inspiration to all who have compassion.

And you take her to the bunny-savvy doctor when she needs some help. Helpin' those molars stay trimmed, and that didn't scare you from adopting her. For naturestee for transitioning Luna ~ from the shelter to a larger space in her foster home for playtime and binky runs.

Gotcha day Love,


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 29, 2009)

Such a wonderful tribute to your girl. She is very special and truly blessed to be in your home. Sending wishes for more happy years to come!


----------



## myheart (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you so much TreasuredFriend and tonyshuman!!! Luna is currently enjoying a cuddle with he man, Patrick, but she sends her thanks also. 

I had to give her a few extra berries today for snack-time because I had to give her some fluids. I felt so mean doing it because it is her special day. I kept telling her that I need her to be here for her Second Gotchya Day next year, so fluids were a must-do today. It took us three tries, but we did get the entire amount in for the most part. Now, all we need to do it hope for good weather on Wednesday, and that she is well enough to have a dental done. Luna is well past due for a dental, and I think it will help her to feel better. So, she will need more good vibes to get through this Wednesday. ray:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aww!* 

Happy Gotcha Day, Luna! *

May there be many more filled with bunny snuggles and head pets!


----------



## myheart (Mar 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww!*
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day, Luna! *
> 
> May there be many more filled with bunny snuggles and head pets!



Thanks so much for the nice sentiment!!! I am with you on that one... I am hoping for at least five more years of Luna's silliness! She is such a character :biggrin2:.

myheart & Luna Belle :rabbithop


----------



## naturestee (Mar 31, 2009)

Aw man I missed this!

My darling little girl. I just tear up seeing how happy she is with you. :cry4:

I never realised how relaxed her face looks now. In the older pictures, she looks tense even when she's snuggling. Now she knows she is the Queen!


----------



## myheart (Apr 1, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Aw man I missed this!
> 
> My darling little girl. I just tear up seeing how happy she is with you. :cry4:
> 
> I never realised how relaxed her face looks now. In the older pictures, she looks tense even when she's snuggling. Now she knows she is the Queen!



That's okay... I know you are busy with other things....

Thanks for saying that Luna looks so happy in the pics. When I looked at her older pics, I noticed how out of proportion her body looked then. She had such little stick legs and such a round tummy. I think that is what hurts the most.... not having her with me from the time she was a baby. Whatever the people from her past did, or didn't do,to her for her first four or five years of life was a total shame. Luna has such a spectacular personality, and never deserved to be mistreated.

But, yes, my Luna Belle knows she is Queen of the Bunners. She is kind enough to tolerate Patrick and snuggle with Zappa. It took her a while to get over her fears, but now has control over her domain (and the cats). Luna is really that "one in a million" now that she has noconstraints to keep her from really being herself.

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Boy, I teared up when I read your Gotchya tribute to Luna.

She is such a special girl, and she looks so amazingly healthy and happy. And why not? I mean not only has she an adoring Bunny slave looking after her, but two peers loving on her. What more could a girl want? 

Happy Gotchya Day, Luna Belle, may you have many, many more!

Jan


----------



## myheart (Apr 2, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh Boy, I teared up when I read your Gotchya tribute to Luna.
> 
> She is such a special girl, and she looks so amazingly healthy and happy. And why not? I mean not only has she an adoring Bunny slave looking after her, but two peers loving on her. What more could a girl want?
> 
> ...



Jan, you should have been here when I was composing Luna's Gotchya tribute. I was such a mess while I was trying to find the right pictures, and trying to thank everyone I could think of who had a part in Luna's first year with me. I probably had a few tears coming out an hour after I posted.

Luna really does enjoy her trio bond.Luna knows she is the one who is really in charge. She just let's Patrick think he is the one in control...

Thanks so much for the Gotchya Day wishes. I will pass them on to Luna with a few extra cheek-rubs (her favorite!!). 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Yesterday was our first day outside!!!! We managed to get an hour of outdoor fun before the clouds started to roll in and the temperature started dropping.

I wish every one could have been there to see Patrick!!! He absolutely enjoyed showing off his moves! He could have put any young buck to shame with all of his binkie moves! I wish I had remembered to take my video camera out with me. I haven't seen Patrick move like that in ages. Even my neighbor requested to see his moves in slow motion! :shock:

I also wanted to make it a point to take Luna out. She had not been feeling well because of the kidney stones. I called the vet Saturday morning to see if I should bring her in for x-rays in case a stone was stuck, but he said that there is no need to worry... when renal failure happens, it happens. I wanted to make sure she was able to go outside, just in case. Actually, I think it did her wonders to get the fresh air and move around. I saw her stretch a few times, so that made me think she was working on getting things moving. She does seem a bit better today, but not 100% in the eating department yet.

Anyhow, I will probably have to make a few posts to get all of the pictures posted. Slobbers made it into a few of the pics, and I am sure you will notice a Dutch-train or two. :biggrin2:

Warming up to the thought of being outside...












Patrick checking out the wind....






Patrick says, "I remember that digging is fun!!!"






"Just warming up Mom...."











"Let's see what my big brother is smelling in the wind..."






My baby girls....
















Woo-Woooooooo!!!! All Aboard!!!!:biggrin2:






More pics to come.... :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrick starting to get "those thoughts" in his head...






Time to huddle...











All Aboard another Dutch-Train!!!!!






:singing:"One of these things doesn't look like the other...."
















One more post of pics.... :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Mr. Patrick showing off his digging skills for the ladies...











I love this pic. There was a noise that the bunners didn't recognize so they all put their ears up at the same time. 






Patrick goes back to work since the noise wasn't a threat...






Zappa... "I disapprove of this silliness...."






One more Dutch-Train.... Woooo-Wooooooo!!!! :biggrin2:






Cuddle-time....











Zappa-butt....











Amazingly, that's it for the pics... I couldn't wait to post some of them!!! They did so well outside, and had tons of fun. I will bring out my video camera next time, although I don't know if I will be treated to another round of Patrick binkies. In any case, we will have to wait until later this week because of the the cold rainy weather coming. I am so hoping Luna perks up a bit more... I want her to enjoy the sun and grass for as long as possible. :hearts:

myheart :rabbithop:dutch:rabbithop


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Woot!!!! I just saw Miss Luna eating some hay all on her own!!!! You know I'm doing the happy dance for her because she won't be going anywhere soon!!!

:bunny18Go Luna Go!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh goodness, I LOVE all the pictures. It looks like they had a great time outdoors - good for Patrick, binkying all over the place .

And hey, I didn't know you had a dog with Dutch markings . Looks like they all get along, too.

Sorry to hear Luna has had a few 'off' days . Hopefully, her trip outdoors will cheer her up.

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww! Cute little Dutchy trains!  Little miss Luna seems to have a cactus-butt!


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Cute little Dutchy trains!  Little miss Luna seems to have a cactus-butt!



I know... I wonder if that isn't part of her not feeling well, aside from the stones. Patrick went through a major molt last fall and didn't eat or feel well for such a while. He lost so much weight then, that I was really afraid for him if he lost anymore he wouldn't have any body fat to lose if he became really sick.

Luna is actually feeling and lookingquite thin right now andI am not happy about it. But she pee'd in front of Zappa's cage andthat makes me happy!!! I'll take that for now, as long as her appitite picks up again soon.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Apr 20, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh goodness, I LOVE all the pictures. It looks like they had a great time outdoors - good for Patrick, binkying all over the place .
> 
> And hey, I didn't know you had a dog with Dutch markings . Looks like they all get along, too.
> 
> ...



Jan, they had the most excellent time outside!!! I think it did wonders for Luna's spirit. She ate most of her salad last night! I even saw some small poo's and a puddle of pee at the corner of Zappa's cage this morning. It is a small relief for the moment, but she is being a stinker and not eating her noon salad today. She looked excited to get it, but then turned her back on it. Maybe she wants her own plate of salad, or her tummy is still a bit off....

LOL about Slobbers having Dutch markings!!! When I was taking the pics, I thought, "Awe-man, the dog is in the way!!" Then I loaded the pics, and thought those were the funniest things I have seen in a while. Poor dog had to be the caboose on my train... 

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2009)

So sweet. Glad the fresh air did your cuties good. I also love how well your guys get along with that big doggie! Re: approaching the salad and then backing away from it, has it been a while since tooth trims? That could be a tummy issue sign, but could also be a tooth issue sign.


----------



## myheart (Apr 20, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Re: approaching the salad and then backing away from it, has it been a while since tooth trims? That could be a tummy issue sign, but could also be a tooth issue sign.



Luna just had her teeth done about two or three weeks ago. 

I am wondering if she has lost status because she is sick. Is she allowing the others to eat first because she is now the weak and sick one?I gave her fluids today, and immediately followed it up by letting Luna pick out a couple small blackberries. We were all alone in the bunny room so there was no pressure from the other bunnies. She gladly munched down her berries of choice. I left her out of the room to finish getting berries ready for everybun else. When I brought the berries out, she seemed interested and then backed away allowing Patch and Zappa their choice of berries. I don't think she was full because I gave her the plate or remaining veggies a bit later and she started munching on that right away.

Do you think I just need to feed her separately for awhile until she gets all of her strength back? That is the only thing I am able to think of doing at this point. I need her to eat , but I don't know why she is backing off from feasting with the others.

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Janet, your babies are so Adorable. 

I bet it must be great to watch 3 Bunnies interacting with each other.

Your doggy is Beautiful too.

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 20, 2009)

Bunched up or disconnected, your train is on the right track!!


----------



## Boz (Apr 20, 2009)

Omg they are all so cute together!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2009)

That's interesting that she is taking a "back seat." It may be her prey instincts kicking in--but as long as she's with you, she doesn't need to let the healthier bunnies eat all the food--there's plenty for everyone! Maybe you will have to feed her on her own.


----------



## myheart (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much Soooska, TreasuredFriend, and Boz. They really are neat to watch when they are all hanging out together. I am not sure how they decide who is going to sandwiched in the middle. I hope to get them outside again sometime this week in hopes that Luna will starting eating again. The way the weather looks, it might not be until Thursday... I just hope Luna will be able to hold on until then. 

Tonyshuman, I tried to feed her separately from everybun else today, with no luck. She ate one blackberry this morning and that has been it for the entire day as far as I am able to tell. She snubbed the extra salad that I put out just her her, and didn't even touch the berries I put right in front of her. I decided to give her a little critical care because if I am going to stick her with a needle every other day, I am not going to watch her fade away to nothing because she won't eat. 

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh dear. I hope something else isn't bothering her. Perhaps she is passing another stone. ray:


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Oh dear. I hope something else isn't bothering her. Perhaps she is passing another stone. ray:



:yahoo::weee::clapping:arty0002::bunny18inkelepht::bunnydance:

She very well could be passing more stones, but I get to do the happy dance once again because she decided to hop to the bunny-room and start nomming down her pumpkin and a bit of hay all by herself!!!! 

I gave Luna a bit of Critical Care earlier because there is no way I am going to let her be a brat by not eating. She only ate about half of the small amount I made for her and I figured I would give her more after work. I came home, started on my bunny-patrol cleaning cages, and was getting ready to get the Critical Care made for her when she decided she was ready to put herself to bed. I cried so many tears of relief that she started eating. I'll give her as many greens as she wants as long as she keeps eating!!!!:biggrin2:

Luna is such an emotional roller coaster for me. I never realized how much of my life is wrapped up in how she is feeling each day. These past few days of her not being excited for foods has just zapped me. I realized how my life will be when she does leave me for the Bridge. That one element of her excitement makes my world go 'round. Patrick and Zappa get excited about foods, but it just isn't the same. Luna's excitement is genuine. I have to smile each and every time she blesses me with her excited anticipation of whatever good is coming her way. 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm so glad she's doing so well! She looks content! and I noticed the dog looks like Patrick! LOL! 

They're all so absolutely beautiful. I'm happy they got outside. I think mine might get out this week!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so glad she's doing so well! She looks content! and I noticed the dog looks like Patrick! LOL!


Is Slobbers (dog's name, correct?) Patrick's brother from another mother?  Those pictures are just adorable! It looks like he knew he "ruined" the picture here! Slobbers just has that face!


----------



## Numbat (Apr 22, 2009)

They're all adorable but I still like Zappa the best!


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so glad she's doing so well! She looks content! and I noticed the dog looks like Patrick! LOL!
> 
> They're all so absolutely beautiful. I'm happy they got outside. I think mine might get out this week!



Thanks Bo B... Luna is doing a bit better today. She ate some noon salad and managed a berry or two before I left for work. We had to give fluids today, and afterwards, I found Miss Luna Belle periscoping for a berry!! I gave her the container to choose the right one, but she didn't accept it and decided she wanted to go out of the bunny-room instead. 

I am wondering if she backs away from food I put out for all three bunnies because of Zappa. I have noticed that Zappa has tried to hump on Luna a few times. I think Zappa's dominant personality is causing Luna to back away and wait until Zappa is done hogging everything. I can tell Luna is hungry, but she just doesn't take what she wants like she usedto. 

Anyhow, I hope you are able to get your fur-kids outside this week. There was such a transformation on their little faces when they realized they were on grass and had new areas to investigate. Do you take Clover out also? Does she get sassy/wild being outside?

myheart


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> They're all adorable but I still like Zappa the best!



Thanks Numbat!!! I will be sure to tell Zappa she is a favorite on RO! I wish you could cuddle her because she has the rex softness in longer hairs. So she is not only round, but so soft that she feels like a powder-puff. I will have to try to get more pics of her... 

Hey Kelly, you pretty much pegged Slobbers right. He is actually a big attention hog!!! I could be sitting on the floor trying to get Patrick's attention by calling him "my handsome guy" and guess who I end up with on my lap!! That's right... a 180 pound Slobbers wanting to be cuddled because "handsome" translates into "come lay on my lap even though you weigh almost twice as much as me." :shock:Slobs really is a big cuddle bug, but watch out when he gets his wheels on and starts haulin' hinney around. Best to move well out of the way because there is no stopping a running Slobbers on a dime!!!!:shock:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 23, 2009)

*myheart wrote:*


> I wish you could cuddle her because she has the rex softness in longer hairs. So she is not only round, but so soft that she feels like a powder-puff.


Awww, little fluffy Zappa. The best of both worlds - Dutchie and Rex 

And LOL about Slobbers! Why is it the bigger the animal, the smaller they think they are?

Jan


----------



## myheart (Apr 27, 2009)

I just wanted to make a quick post about Luna...

Thankfully she is doing much better!!! :biggrin2:She is back to eating almost everything I give her, including salads and berries. She is even taking food away from Patrick and Zappa as they are eating. That is a very good sign she is feeling more like herself and is back to taking charge of meal times.

Luna was so cute today.... I was getting their noon salad ready and I wanted to put the plate in front of Luna so she could get first dibs on it. I looked everywhere for her... living room under thechair and behind sofa, under my bed, in the bunny room... No Luna anywhere!!! It was like she disappeared or something.... So I put the plate of greens down for Patrick and Zappa to start eating. I went back into the bunny room for something, and that is where I found Luna sitting in Zappa's cage, on the shelf, eating Zappa's hay!!!! :shock:Now I know she is feeling better if she is willing to jump up onto the shelf in Zappa's cage to steal hay!!! Now we just have to work on getting some weight back on her.... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Like I said, the best tasting hay is stolen hay! :laughsmiley:


----------



## myheart (Apr 28, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Like I said, the best tasting hay is stolen hay! :laughsmiley:



LOL!!! 

I just have to decide how much I like this naughty version of Miss Luna Belle. I became so used to her hanging to the back and being so shy, that now that she is feeling a bit better she seems so naughty. This morning I was letting the bunnies out and Luna hopped into Patrick's cage thinking she was going to steal a piece of kale stem out of my hand!! (I always pull the leftover kale, parsely, and pellets from Patch and Zappa's cages so Luna can't have them.) I even caught her sneakingkale from Zappa's cage through the bars last night!! :shock:

For Luna being so sick, she sure is one naughty bunny.... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay! Good for Luna. Nice to hear that the mischievousness has returned, and that she is eating better.

I believe oats are good for putting weight on, and Nutrical too, if she likes it (Pernod hated it and used to flick it everywhere:rollseyes).

Keep up the good work, you two 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Apr 28, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Yay! Good for Luna. Nice to hear that the mischievousness has returned, and that she is eating better.
> 
> I believe oats are good for putting weight on, and Nutrical too, if she likes it (Pernod hated it and used to flick it everywhere:rollseyes).
> 
> ...



Thanks Jan for the encouragement. I want to hold off on oats because Luna's poo's are still a bit small. Naturestee suggested the Nutrical also. I picked some up a while ago, but have never used it. I know she is not happy about getting bene-bac to make her tummy feel better, but I don't know about the Nutrical. I think I am going to let her do her own thing for a bit because she is really starting to mulch the hay down, which makes me very happy. 

myheart

btw... Pernod sounds like she had a mind of her own also....


----------



## myheart (May 4, 2009)

*Today is Patrick's seventh Gotchya Day!!!! My big boy is seven years old, already...!!!*

arty:arty:

I adopted Patrick from the Green Bay Humane Society seven years ago today. I told myself that I was only going to look at the dogs, but found myself gravitating toward the bunny containment area. He was so small then being only a few months old (his little boy bits hadn't dropped yet, LOL). He was at the shelter because he was found as a stray. BTW... his name was Clover at the shelter, which I am sure he wasn't happy about.

He was so sweet... I carried him around for a bit,put him back in the containment area, wentlooking at the dogs again, then came back to see "Clover" again, and he went flat for me!!!He took one little sniff at my handand went flat!!! Too darn cute....

I leftthe shelter, but couldn't get"Clover"out of my mind. I called the shelter a week later to find out if he was still available, and he was!!! I grabbed my kennel and headed for GB right after I hung up the phone. I went to his area, stuck my hand in for him to sniff me, and he went flat instantly again!!! I was so surprised that he remembered me after a whole week!!!!I knew he had to be mine, all mine!!!!:biggrin2:The adoption was quick and easy because I had already adopted Benjamin from there a year or two earlier. We were on our way home to pick outhis new name, Patrick,and start a new life together.

I am so happy that he is doing so well and more in love with his girlfriends than ever before. In fact, he is busy cuddling with his girls at this very moment.

Here are a few pics of him. You will probably remember them because they have been posted before. I will have to scan in some of his earlier photos sometime (pre-digital era) from when he was a baby bunny. 




































Happy Gotchya Day, my little man!!!! You are so precious to me and your girls. Thanks for all the circles and hums!!!!:biggrin2:

Patrick's Mom


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 4, 2009)

Dear myheart, ~ Patrick ~ and you and his girls are Tremendously Lucky! 

Happy 7th Gotcha. 
Man, found as a stray...

GotchaDay Love, :thumbup:inlove:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 4, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day to the luckiest bunny man on Earth! Two girls that adore him, an owner that dotes on him, berries and sunbeams galore... Love at first sight got him into a wonderful home, and seven years later, still going strong!


----------



## myheart (May 4, 2009)

:cry4:Awe man.... TreasuredFriend and tonyshuman, you have me in tears reading your well wishes for my little man.

Patrick says, "Thank you. Now give me all the Gotchya Day Berries in the fridge!" He has had such a busy day already with snacks and chasing his girls around for some Gotchya Day lovin'. I guess I can't say too much about his chasing because it is his special day.... 

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2009)

:adorable:*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, PATRICK!!!

*Myheart, that is a lovely story of how you came to own him. He obviously chose you, and let you think that you had chosen him . He is a very special boy, and lucky to have 3 ladies who love him to bits 

Have a wonderful day, Patrick!

Jan


----------



## myheart (May 4, 2009)

Patrick says, "Thanks Jan!!" 

Jan, the scary thing is that I know he chose me.. I have no clue as to the number of people he saw during the week he was available for adoption, but he certainly seemed to recognize me. 

I knew someone at the time who raised rabbits for show through 4-H, and she advised me not to get him because I had Maggie and Benjamin at the time. She said that the boys would more than likely fight over Maggie. I do have to admit that Patrick did get the short end of the stick by not having as much run time, but I always left him out before Maggie and Benji in the morning, and after Maggie and Benji went to bed at night. I am so glad I didn't listen to that person, and went to adopt Patrick. Patrick turned out to be the most fun and most intelligent bunny in the world. Would anyone expect less from a Dutch?!!!!! 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2009)

7 years!! Oh my I haven't had bunnies that long. Somethings are destined and your lives were one of those. Congratulations on seven years of happiness.


----------



## myheart (May 4, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 7 years!! Oh my I haven't had bunnies that long. Somethings are destined and your lives were one of those. Congratulations on seven years of happiness.



Thanks so much Ali!!! What a nice thing to say! Patrick really is my little man. From the very first time he gave me circles and hums, I have been in love with him. He amazes me all of the time. Maybe it's a Dutch thing...

btw... how is my little Apple doing? Ready for a visit?

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day, Patrick!


----------



## myheart (May 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Happy Belated Gotcha Day, Patrick!



Thanks Kelly!! I will pass the well wishes on to Patrick. I believe he doesn't understand that the extra treats handed out yesterday were only for that day. How does one tell their bunny that extra treats on Gotchya Days are not given out everyday, even when the bunny sits in the kitchen doorway looking so very cute? I could give him a Cheerio or two tonight and tell him they are from you.... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 7 years!! Oh my I haven't had bunnies that long. Somethings are destined and your lives were one of those. Congratulations on seven years of happiness.
> ...




We are working things out for her spay! I am a nervous wreck but she needs it she is a little territorial. She has sharp teeth! 

I just LOVE my little dutch princess. Did you ever read her rules? 

ETA:

A Dutch Princess Speaks

As a member of royalty one comes to expect a certain level of care. Your food at exact times, in only the finest dishes. Your litter pan cleaned daily. The hay overflowing and course only the best hay. Your floor spotless, and of course your bed in just the right spot.

Now when it comes to actual physical contact, there are rules...

1. Do not touch me unless I ask.
2. Do not attempt to brush me without proper gifts before and during.
3. DO NOT PLUCK ME! EVER!!
There is no way this is allowed. My response will be to inflict pain. Mass amounts of pain.
4. If you want to clip my nails I expect a treat before and after each one.
5. When I want to be touched, do it right then, or I will inflict pain.

So please keep this in mind when in the presence of royalty.


Princess Gwyneth Apple Hoshi of the Perrotti Warren


----------



## myheart (May 5, 2009)

I think I have everything covered already with the practice from my kids.... Not sure if I am ready for the biting part though. Zappa just runs away if she doesn't want to be petted, which is most of the time unless she sees Patch or Luna enjoying it.  Otherwise, salads are in place promptly everyday, play areas are cleaned, and I am ready to do Apple's bidding. 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

It has been a little while since the last picture update. Things are going well for the kids. We have not been able to go outside very often because the weather has been so cool. We should see the 70's again this weekend....:twitch: (We hope...)

I have been catching the cutest pics of the kids on Sunday mornings. So all of these pics are going to be called "Sunday Sweetness" series. I am going to post a few pics here and a few in Zappa's thread because most are trio pics. 

Patch and Luna chilling after morning snacks...












One Sunday morning it was the"bunny head stacking" event... I dunno, do they just get so tired from morning snacks that all of a sudden they just... can't... move... anymore? BTW, watch for Luna's little lips... too cute!!! 
















Good thing Zappa is so "sturdy" to handle being bottom bun in the stack-up. 






Luna says, "Smooch-smooch... I love you Patrick..."






"Smooching makes me sleepy..." (Poor Zappa is looking a bit squished)
















Ahhh.... cuddly bunnies... What more can be said about cuddly bunnies? If you want to see more pics, you will have to check out Zappa's thread. I will be posting the rest of the photos there. Mmmmm.... more cuddly-bunny goodness..... 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2009)

Would you mind if I put the photo of your trio on my facebook? I want a friend to see them.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2009)

Had to smile at the way Zappa seems so content to be the 'foundation'bunny . These pics just warm the heart.

Lots of smoochies to your trio :adorable:

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2009)

Janet, the trio smooshiness is outrageously adorable!! You captured some great photos! I love to see L, P, and Z and hear what their minds are thinkin'! ... Now, to get AndyAllen introduced 'n' snuggled up with the right bachelorette!  Glad to see you put some of his willingness to "marry" in Zappa's thread. I'm seeing calendar images in this thread. -big grin- Such a stackable Trio!

To everyone who has a blog: Sharing the antics and pics of your furkids brightens each day. 

That's what makes RO a fun place to linger at.  Proud bunny parents sharing antics of their family.

:dutch:rabbithop

:bunnyheart :kiss1: Will watch for more.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Those pictures are ADORABLE! They made me squee out loud! :inlove:


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Would you mind if I put the photo of your trio on my facebook? I want a friend to see them.



Sure, Ali, you are more than welcome to show my kids off. The pics are not the best looking because downloading them to photobucket darkens them or something. So I end up playing with the lightness, and stuff on photobucket's fix-up menu. 

Let me know what your friend says... Are they interested in bunners, or looking to form a trio of their own?

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Had to smile at the way Zappa seems so content to be the 'foundation'bunny . These pics just warm the heart.
> 
> Lots of smoochies to your trio :adorable:
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan for your compliments on both blogs. I am glad the pics make you smile. _Your_ Luna Belle is doing well. She is still naughty and stealing hay/food from Patch and Zappa. Still a good sign to have a naughty bunny... 

I will definitely pass your smooches on to the kids. 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks *TreasuredFriend* for the nice words. The pics did turn out nice. I always try to get those special moments when they are cuddling because they seem to be so much more at peace and content. I could only hope and pray that Andy gets to experience this kind of bunny-love in his own forever home soon.

*Kelly,* I would squeee at the pics you post also, but I would probably set the piggies off in a fweeeping-frenzy!!! LOL Thanks for the nice comments on both blogs. I will be sure to give extra smooches to the bunners from you as well as from Jan.

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2009)

Janet, I just read through this whole blog, I couldn't remember their story. boy what a true"Love Story". What a pleasure to read and see all the beautiful pictures of them.

I look forward to many more years of their stories and pictures.

Now I have to go read your other blog from the start.

I so wishI had a trio like you have.

Susan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2009)

Just too precious. Those pics are too cute for words.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 12, 2009)

She is a dutch nut. I wanted to share you dutchies. 

myheart wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Would you mind if I put the photo of your trio on my facebook? I want a friend to see them.
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 12, 2009)

You should post pictures of your fweepy little piggies!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2009)

*myheart wrote:*


> _Your_ Luna Belle is doing well.


 Hmmm, I like that 

And yes, a naughty bunny is a good sign they are feeling pretty OK. And we wouldn't have it any other way!

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2009)

I just saw the head stacking trio... oh, they are *adorable*!!!! Dutchies are so gorgeous. I wonder if I should set out to get a Dutch bun one day in the future... Your trio is such an inspiration. I still have to get Toby and Kirby bonded one day.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 15, 2009)

:camera? leaseplease:


----------



## myheart (Jul 16, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I just saw the head stacking trio... oh, they are *adorable*!!!! Dutchies are so gorgeous. I wonder if I should set out to get a Dutch bun one day in the future... Your trio is such an inspiration. I still have to get Toby and Kirby bonded one day.



*Thanks Helen*!! I think anyone who is owned by a Dutch bun already would tell you that you could never go wrong with a Dutch. They are so smart and funny that there is never a day that goes by without something interesting happening!!!I hope bonding with Toby and Kirby go well. Maybe you could add a Dutchie for a trio later on... 

*Kelly*... sorry, but I won't be able to do pics for a while, unless they are of Andy because I have those in PhotoBucket already. Lesson learned on downloading things the computer tells you to download.... I downloaded the Vista *SP2* and my laptop didn't like it!!!  (This is a warning to anyone thinking of loading it... *DON'T DO IT!!!*) I have nothing but blank-screen on my laptop now, and am awaiting for a contracted service place to have it fixed through the extended warranty thingy. 

I still have my desktop, but it is ancient!!! (Still running '98 and no way to upgrade to XP without more memory added). So, I have to make due until the laptop is fixed, or until I am able to afford a new desktop and monitor. (I think waiting for the laptop toget fixed will win... )

At least I am able to get on-line, albeit a bit slower now. So you might not see me around as much as I would like to be. I will keep in touch with new information, especially about Luna. Patch and Luna have another appointment on August 5th, so I will definitely post then with any news about the kids.

Take care everyone!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good with the hunt for a computer fix!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *
> Thanks Helen*!! I think anyone who is owned by a Dutch bun already would tell you that you could never go wrong with a Dutch. They are so smart and funny that there is never a day that goes by without something interesting happening!!!


I have to agree. There's something unique about Dutchies 

Sorry to hear you're having technical problems, janet. Hopefully they won't keep you - and the bunnies - away from us for too long!

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2009)

Eek, I am Vista-phobe, I just stay away from it! So sorry your laptop has given up...
Good luck with the tech issues, and super good luck with the appointment!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## myheart (Jul 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How are the babies doing?



The fur-kids are doing well. Patch and Luna will be going for another vet appointment on the 5th of August. I guess I will find out how many teeth Patch has remaining, and whether or not Luna gets to have a dental.

Luna is doing well. She has been uber hungry and stealing berries from Patch and Zappa, as usual. So, I guess that is a good sign that she is maintaining well enough to handle the kidney stones.

Zappa is okay... she is getting so much better about letting me pet her. I need to get her in to the vet for a one-year check-up soon enough.

I'll keep everyone posted after the appointment next week.

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 5, 2009)

Just a quick up-date on the vet visit today...

Patch still has enough tooth material to grind, but what teeth are left are becoming overgrown a bit because of the lack of proper grinding action from the lack of teeth. The vet also said that he thinks the lump in Patrick's tummy might be getting bigger. He didn't take an x-ray for confirmation because I don't think I would want to putmy little seven-year-old bunner through such a surgery. So, I think we will still keep an eye on it.

Luna had her teeth done also today. The vet said that there wasn't a whole lot of overgrowth for sixteen weeks, so he isn't sure about the reason for her drooling. I have noticed that her moosh seems a bit damp when I rub her cheeks, but usually passed it off as having just eaten something. Same thing as Patrick... no x-rays were taken because nothing can be done for her kidney stones anyhow. Luna eats like a pig and will gladly steal from her neighbor when she finishes her allotment of snacks. Luna's eagerness to eat is the best possible indication of how she is doing... 

Zappa and the piggies will be going for their one-year check up on the 18th of August.Zappa could easily be a model for a new stuffy-bunny creation or an anime cartoon. She still looks like a baby with her beautiful round eyes and body, that anyone would fall in love with her. I actually had a lady at work ask if she was named after _The Frank Zappa_... I had to laugh and told her yes and the story behind the name. I couldn't have changed her name....! What would the forum be like without a puffy BabyZappa running around?!!!! 

myheart


----------



## Boz (Aug 5, 2009)

Patch? Am I missing something?!


----------



## myheart (Aug 5, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Patch? Am I missing something?!



My shortened version of Patrick... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm glad that they are all doing well (minus the lumps and bumps). Also glad to hear that Luna is being a piggy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 5, 2009)

I think you are right not to put them through any unnecessary procedures, considering how well they are all doing 

And the Forum would be a sorry place, without our little round fluffball, Zappa 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm still going to bunny nap your trio!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm still going to bunny nap your trio!


Not if I get there first! I'm closer! 

:run:


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Not if I get there first! I'm closer!
> 
> :run:


D'OH!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw, piggy Luna! I love your three-they are living "The Fabulous Life of Myheart's Dutch Trio," and they are a lucky three! I know that every day they have together is lived to its fullest. 

I didn't know Patrick had a lump--what is it? Glad to hear health is good with them.


----------



## myheart (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Dr. Travis is convinced Patch's lump is an encapsulated abscess. He is still able to move it around, so I guess surgery is still an option. He didn't really say as much because I am sure he just wanted to get the bunners done because he had a more complex surgery to handle.

I just know that once a surgery is performed, one is never the same. Patrick is seven and I need to be realistic about his life-span after a surgery. There is nothing I wouldn't do for my guys, but I think a wait-and-see approach is okay at this time.

As far as I know, Dr. Travis is still doing the molar grinds.

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you talked to Dr. Travis about treating it with Pen G? You seem to be experienced at sub-q injections, and I know Pen G is easy to find up here in cow country, so that might be a better option than surgical removal.

Here's the article about it
http://bellsouthpwp.net/m/o/morfz/pdf/bicillin.pdf


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Patch? Am I missing something?!
> ...


Oh okay that's what I thought.


----------



## myheart (Aug 6, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm still going to bunny nap your trio!
> ...



Honestly, I think you should worry about me showing up at _your_ doors ready to nab-up _your_ bunnies.... h34r2(Don't think I won't do it.... )

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 6, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I think you are right not to put them through any unnecessary procedures, considering how well they are all doing
> 
> And the Forum would be a sorry place, without our little round fluffball, Zappa
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan for understanding. I know you went through so much with Pernod. We were all pulling for the both of you and sending lot's of prayers every time she had to go back to the vet. She tried to be so brave for you.... 

Patrick is doing well as he is. He still eats, even without all of his teeth, rests comfortably, and takes care of his girls. I don't know what I'll do if the abscess gets bigger or ruptures. I wouldn't mind having it removed, but I just wouldn't want something to happen to Patrick if he didn't bounce back from the surgery. If he were around five, I don't think I would hesitate. But I think that seven years of age and being a senior bun are stacking the odds for something to go wrong. I'll try to talk with Dr. Travis more at the next appointment... Perhaps I could bring up the Pen G suggestion from tonyshuman.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 7, 2009)

If it's encapsulated, wouldn't that make it an easier surgery? I'm thinking from a person's biology standpoint, here. Encapsulated ones don't spread when removed (whereas non-encapsulated ones could spread post-removal) I believe. I see where you are coming from with not wanting to put him through unnecessary procedures, though. (We had a dog with cancer that we chose not to treat because of her age. We let her go as long as possible (comfortably) before we let her go.) I know where you're at. Hopefully Patch is just getting to be a lumpy old man! 

By the way, there were two rows of Dutchies at the State Fair when I went yesterday. I was scooting around the aisles with Will and telling him "That's what Jan's Patrick looks like! That's what Luna looks like! Hey! That one looks like Zappa... Just not as round!"  Will was THRILLED! lol


----------



## myheart (Aug 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> If it's encapsulated, wouldn't that make it an easier surgery? I'm thinking from a person's biology standpoint, here. Encapsulated ones don't spread when removed (whereas non-encapsulated ones could spread post-removal) I believe. I see where you are coming from with not wanting to put him through unnecessary procedures, though. (We had a dog with cancer that we chose not to treat because of her age. We let her go as long as possible (comfortably) before we let her go.) I know where you're at. Hopefully Patch is just getting to be a lumpy old man!
> 
> By the way, there were two rows of Dutchies at the State Fair when I went yesterday. I was scooting around the aisles with Will and telling him "That's what Jan's Patrick looks like! That's what Luna looks like! Hey! That one looks like Zappa... Just not as round!"  Will was THRILLED! lol



I plan on trying to talk with Dr. Travis the next time I go in. Actually, I think I will talk with him when I take Baby Zappa in.... When I bring Patch and Luna in for dentals, I never get to see him because that is his surgery day. He must line his clients up in order of importance and gets to work.

I now know what you mean about rabbit shows. Naturestee invited me along with her to the show in Sheboygan. OMG... So many rabbits I have never seen before!!!! The one that I fell in love with the most, was a Siamese Satin (there is one pic posted in the breed library for the forum). Doe's get to be about ten pounds, very mellow, and the hair is so beautiful!!! I might start a Siamese-colored bunny train next.... 

We also came across a woman who was selling pet-quality Dutch for seven dollars apiece. I could have just about finished Patch's harem with a Chocolate and a Black. All I would have needed would have been a Harlequin. But, Naturestee told me not to bring a kennel because of that very temptation. They were so sweet though....

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 7, 2009)

Kelly's right that an encapsulated abscess would be easier to out-and-out remove, or to leave without worrying. However, there's still a chance that it could rupture, although it's slight, and the release of toxins into his system could be pretty serious. The fact that it's encapsulated also may make it harder for antibiotics to penetrate it. However, 2-4 weeks of sub-q injections every other day is a lot less stressful to recover from than a surgery.

What kills me at the fair is how young the bunnies are! They seem so tiny compared to big-caboose Tony. I know the junior class means they're probably 6-8 months old, but even the seniors look tiny. And when they flop out in the cages, *sigh*. I think I'll always have a dutch. There are so many breeds I want to own, but dutches are just so classically "bunny" to me, plus Tony started my whole love of rabbits!

There was a free tort dutch on craigslist, babies for $10 each that were nethie/dutch mix. It was so depressing. We see a lot of tort dutches at the shelter--I'm beginning to think they're a "thing" around here. Tony was adopted from Chicagoland, myheart has Patch and foster Andy, there was Potter at Soulmate, Presious was at DCHS for 11 months (just adopted!!), and we have another tort dutch at DCHS right now whose name I can't remember. She's very skittish, like she's been mistreated.  Who's dumping all the torties?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Potter lives next to Tina at Soulmate. Tina is a tort Dutch, too (and an attention hog)!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 10, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Kelly's right that an encapsulated abscess would be easier to out-and-out remove, or to leave without worrying. However, there's still a chance that it could rupture, although it's slight, and the release of toxins into his system could be pretty serious. The fact that it's encapsulated also may make it harder for antibiotics to penetrate it. However, 2-4 weeks of sub-q injections every other day is a lot less stressful to recover from than a surgery.
> 
> What kills me at the fair is how young the bunnies are! They seem so tiny compared to big-caboose Tony. I know the junior class means they're probably 6-8 months old, but even the seniors look tiny. And when they flop out in the cages, *sigh*. I think I'll always have a dutch. There are so many breeds I want to own, but dutches are just so classically "bunny" to me, plus Tony started my whole love of rabbits!
> 
> There was a free tort dutch on craigslist, babies for $10 each that were nethie/dutch mix. It was so depressing. We see a lot of tort dutches at the shelter--I'm beginning to think they're a "thing" around here. Tony was adopted from Chicagoland, myheart has Patch and foster Andy, there was Potter at Soulmate, Presious was at DCHS for 11 months (just adopted!!), and we have another tort dutch at DCHS right now whose name I can't remember. She's very skittish, like she's been mistreated.  Who's dumping all the torties?


tonyshuman, they've been showing up at the local shelters in Milwaukee area too. From Petfinder browsings, Wisconsin Humane Society listed several recently.

K, Tiny Tina was ordered with the Petland supply list as I was told. [She sends her attention hog begging poses to you and Will. TT's Almost married to Potter now.] 
The bunnies come in boxes when the supplies are delivered. I'm glad she's not in the situation I saw her in before I decided to purchase just ONE pet-store bunny in my lifetime. (Don't get me started on Petland and what I observed from various times being there, or PetWorld. Perhaps her saving grace was 29.99, her price tag, so she didn't go cheaply as a disposable item.) 
Karla's husbun is a Petland bunny, later surrendered to the local shelter after the roommate moved out and left him behind... ... BarryBear was nasty from former experiences, and he removed a chunk of skin from my hand. With that defining moment, I knew he wouldn't survive at the shelter very long.

:rabbithop Your Dutch Trio, myheart, are so d*mn lucky. 

Sending well-wishes to Patch. :hug: You are an excellent mom to seek treatment when anything seems amiss in the Train. Plus you give them so much love and care.
Eager to see more visuals as time avails. :thumbup


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Kelly's right that an encapsulated abscess would be easier to out-and-out remove, or to leave without worrying. However, there's still a chance that it could rupture, although it's slight, and the release of toxins into his system could be pretty serious. The fact that it's encapsulated also may make it harder for antibiotics to penetrate it. However, 2-4 weeks of sub-q injections every other day is a lot less stressful to recover from than a surgery.



Just wanted to do a quick update on Patrick and Luna here....

I did talk with Dr. Travis about Patrick's lump. He said that the lump should be easier to remove since it probably is encapsulated, but that depends on what it is attached to. He is still able to move it around, which means it hasn't attached to anything else. If the lump is attached to the intestines, there is no way to remove it without taking part of the intestines with it. Not a good thing because the intestine wall is paper-thin, which means it is difficult to put ends together and hope it heals with proper recovery. At Patrick's age, recovery will be more difficult aside from the anesthesia and surgery time. His recommendation is to leave it because Patrick is doing fine and giving me lots of circles in the morning. :biggrin2:

I really wanted to post about _our _problem-child, Luna. She never ceases to amaze me!!!!!! A couple of nights ago, I was about to put her night-time salad in her house, when I saw her do a binkie straight up in the air!!!! :biggrin2:Oh my goodness did that make me happy to see her so happy to get snacks!!! This morning, Luna was racing around waiting for breakfast berries when she came face-to-face with my boy cat Micah. Micah lifted his paw as if he was going to landa good smack on her, but Luna mustered everything she had and charged him with a head-butt!!!! :shock:I wish all of you could have seen the look on his face when Luna sent him backwards!!! LOL!!! It was so funny to see a 15lb. cat with such a look of disapproval over being attacked by a rabbit less than half his size! Sometimes I wonder if Luna remembers that she is sick.... With her behavior and attitude the way it is, she ain't goin' anywhere soon...

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 27, 2009)

What a great story! I can just see Luna charging a cat! Those vertical binkies are the best too--they come back down and give you this look like "What? I didn't do anything! I've been here the whole time!" I think that course of treatment with Patch makes sense too--if it's not going anywhere and doesn't bug him, best to just let it be.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hooray for spontaneous, vertical binkies!  Way to go, Luna! I love how rabbits seem to "forget" how big they are. My 3-4 pound Toby scared the heck out of my mum's 12-15 pound terrier by bapping him on the nose with some furious, flying bunny paws! They seem to think they are much higher up on the food chain sometimes...


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a bunch of pics of my trio that I am finally ready to post!!!! I took these on the 31st of August, which was the last Monday I had to play with the kids before going back to my evening job. The weather was perfect and the kids had somuch fun!!! 

I set up theexercise pens, brought the bunners out, and then gave them a surprise toy!! I found one of those infant/toddler activity things at the curb-side, and my first thought was, "Bunny toy for grabs!!!!" I drove around the block and snapped it up fast. I was so happy with the new find.... The only thing I noticed, though, is that when a circular object is introduced to the trio, I get circular formations. No more Dutch-trains....  Oh well, I guess a bunny-cluster can be just as much fun. 

Time for pics!!!! :biggrin2:

Baby Zappa checking out the new toy. Patrick is already inside... see him through the fish water panel?







Patrick answering the door... 






Patrick admiring himself in the mirror....:dude:






"What?!! I can't help being so handsome!"






Zappa's turn to admire herself...






Patch and Zappa telling Luna thatthenew toy isa bunch o' fun...






Luna is still warming up to the idea of a new toy...






"Come on, Luna!!! It's fun!!!"






"Luna!!! Come on!!!!"






Zappa decided to have another talk with Luna....











I think I better split the pics up a bit. I didn't realize I had taken that many!!! :biggrin2: Kids and their new toys!!!! Perfect photo op!!!

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

Patrick and Zappa hanging out....


























At last... Luna tushie closing in on the fun.... 






My trio... (with Luna still looking the situation over)











....more to come.... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

Luna's turn... 











Luna's turn to admire herself, at last.... 






"Enough with the picture taking, Mom!!!"






"Whew, so much work having an adventure..."






Patrick giving Luna some cuddles and encouragement.:bunnyhug:











Okay... This is where another "Zappa moment" happened!! So you are gonna have to wait for those pics to get posted in Zappa's blog. (he-he)
....just a few more pics... 

myhert


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2009)

As I said, when a circular object is introduced to my trio, I get circular-bunny-clusters instead of a train. 
















Luna enjoying herself.... or.... is she disapproving of all of the picture-taking...






Time to browse for grass-snacks...






The girls are getting sleepy....






...but Patrick needs a bit more sunshine and a few more digs in the lawn. 











Just look at my handsome little man...er...guy-bunny.... 






Finally, every-bun is sleepy and ready to go in....






Hope everyone enjoyed the pics of my trio's adventure outside. It has been such a while since they were out last, that I think this was extra special to them, aside from getting a new toy.

Luna hasn't been feeling well these last few days. I am going to try to get them out again tomorrow, if the weather permits. Maybe the fresh air, exercise, and grass will do her some good. Keep you posted on new pics....

myheart & Luna, Patrick, and Baby Zappa :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 9, 2009)

What a terrific bunny mom you are to your kids! Toys ! 
Loved the photos and seeing the trio,


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 9, 2009)

I would have never thought to give bunnies that kind of toy! Duh! They look like they had a blast! There's something about a herd of Dutchies that just makes me smile.  Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## myheart (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks TreasuredFriend and Kelly.... They had a blast with their new play area. It kept them entertained for quite some time, and I was able to get some great pics. The toy was one of the best curb-side finds that I have ever had. 

I just wanted to post a few more pics of my trio.... Luna has been having a few difficult days. I think she was passing more stones, but can't be certain about it. I know the doctor said that when the renal failure happens, it happens and there is nothing to do. I leaves me very frustrated and not knowing what to do for her. I tried the bene-bac, the pineapple juice, and more fluids. I think they all did what they were supposed to do because I woke up to my little ray of sunshine, Luna, waiting for me to open the exercise pen so she could raid Patrick's left-over greens.  That made me so happy!!! I really didn't expect her to make it through the night.... Shows me that she is one tough little girl who won't be leaving Patrick, Zappa, or myself anytime soon.

So, here are a few pics of the kids relaxing after morning berry-time....

I just love Dutch nosies all lined up in a row.... makes me want to smooch each one in turn. 
















Mmmmm..... Smooch da bunnies...:hearts:






I came back a bit later to find Patrick and Luna all melted with each other. Ahhhh.. True Love.... 
















Awe... My little ray of sunshine, my little blue Dutch.....

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 10, 2009)

Such sweet bunny noses! How has Luna been acting to let you know that she's not feeling well?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Eek! Dutchy noses! Zappa's round face just kills me!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 11, 2009)

by the way, you need to send in one of those dutch mafia pics to disapprovingrabbits.com!


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Such sweet bunny noses! How has Luna been acting to let you know that she's not feeling well?



Amazingly enough, she only stops eating. She still stretches out when she is relaxed. I think that is what makes it so difficult to decide what to do for her. If she only stops eating, then I ask myself if she has an upset tummy, if stones are moving, or if she going into the first phaze of renal failure. I do the things I think I should do, but I am always guessing if she needs to have other treatments, or no treatments at all. I guess at this point, fluids are always a must....

myheart


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Eek! Dutchy noses! Zappa's round face just kills me!


:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Sep 11, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> by the way, you need to send in one of those dutch mafia pics to disapprovingrabbits.com!



Which one do you think would be the best one....?

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 11, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


>


I think this is the most disapproving one.

I would guess that when Luna isn't eating it's from pain. I know she's on tramadol, but I bet she has some "breakthrough pain" sometimes.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would say that the picture that Claire picked is the most disapproving. It looks like Don Patricko has made you an offer that you can't refuse!


----------



## myheart (Sep 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...It looks like Don Patricko has made you an offer that you can't refuse!



"You touch my girls or my stuff, and I'll mess you up real bad....."

LOL....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2009)

Janet, I just saw the pictures of your Babies outside. My goodness they are all so Adorable.

I can hardly wait to see more pictures. You are so lucky to have Trio, i'd give anything to have my Dutchie (Daisy Mae) in a Trio. But I don't think either of my pairs would accept her.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

O!!! such beautiful buns! I just found your thread -.- and i love your little dutchies!!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Susan and Brenda for visiting Patch and Luna's blog. I was very lucky that Patch and Luna accepted Zappa into their bond. Zappa really was an impulse adoption because Naturestee fostered her and everyone on the forum was just crazy for her. I also thought it would be good for Naturestee to know where at least one of her foster-children went to. 

The trio bond didn't happen overnight, that's for sure. I don't think I will ever witness another date or bond like Patrick and Luna's. That was instant love... :hug:Zappa was just newly spayed when she came home, so we had to wait the hormones out, aside from isolation time because she came from a shelter. So, I would say the trio bond took about two months, and it was totally their decision in the end. I was in tears as I called Naturestee to let her know about the first time I saw them all cuddled together! It was such an exciting moment for me...!!

Ever since then, they have managed to make me cry on so many different occasions just because their bond is so firm and loving. I hate to see them separated from each other, but I know they need their alone-time also. But, those moments when they are all cuddled together are so darn priceless that they just make me catch my breath and I start to cry all over again.


myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is really nice that you took him, I know how hard it is fostering and then loosing track of the baby you had to give up. 
I've seen two "instant love" bonds, but they were extremely laid back buns  I've seen ugly bonding attempts to. Hopefully I'll have as much luck with you bonding my two when time is right  I think my female is gonna have her soon to be possibly hubby whipped...she might even turn abusive if he doesnt do what hes told 0.0

The stories about how closely bonded they are, and Patrick being so loving and protective over Luna astounds me...bunnies still suprise me


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so sad to say the Luna isn't doing very well. She is in quite a bit of pain and on the wobbly side when she istrying to get into the cages. She is eager to eat, but she just has this weakness about her. I made a vet appointment for her last week, but was unable to get her in until Tuesday. After last night, I am only praying she makes it that long for an assessment. I tried to make other appointments, but they wanted me to talk with the vet first to see where Luna is at. I knew he wouldn't have called until I was gone to work, so I cancelled the phone calls. All I wanted was an appointment... 

Iguess I am just tired of the eye-rolls when I try to put Luna first. Iknow her condition is terminal, but I want to do what I am able to do for her while she is feeling okay. I don't want to post anything on her Infirmary thread yet, because I realized it sounds like she has nothing left. She is eating and trying to do her silly things. I just need tests to confirm anything, and then I will post.

I hope she will hold on until tomorrow.... Please send prayers her way....

myheart & Luna


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and Luna and the other buns. How is Patrick doing with it? How are you doing? 

Sending prayers and crossing bunny ears for Luna. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 21, 2009)

Sending prayers,


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Brenda and TreasuredFriend. All of the prayers will be helpful. Patrick is having his own troubles with shedding at this time. So he isn't feeling quite himself at this time. He did take some time to cuddle and groom Luna this morning. That really warmed my heart! Right now, Zappa is cuddling with her, so at least she is not alone.

I just came home from work to find Luna nibbling on some hay. I put some of the farm hay down for her (stuff she isn't supposed to have because of clover and alfalfa) because I just want her to eat. If it is her kidneys, there is no point in not giving her something she really wants. I also called the vet to see if there is an opening a little sooner. She said that there isn't, but she would call if there is a cancellation. Maybe I should call back to see if I could get a phone consultation, because anything is better than nothing at this point. 

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2009)

:hug:

Really hoping Dr. Travis can see her today! I'm available if you need me, anytime.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

We're here for you, and thinking of Ms. Luna. Feel better, sweetie!

I think they want to do a phone consultation to "triage" and see how urgent it is to see Luna--it's frustrating that you know it's an emergency, but they're not totally sure that it is. If you do the phone consult, they can have a better idea of how quickly she needs care.

[[hugs]]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Miss Luna isn't doing well. We're all crossing our fingers (and bunny feets!) for her! Good luck with getting to the vet! :hug:


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. All of the good thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

Luna is still being herself, even in the state that she is in right now. She is still eating all sorts of hays, veggies, leaves, and fruit snacks. Luna is still alert and still follows Patrick around when he runs past her. Like I said, she is just a wobbly ray of bluesunshine.  All I know is that she isn't ready to leave yet...

Claire, I knew the vet staff wanted to know how much of an emergency case Luna really is, but I really didn't know myself until Saturday and Sunday nights. Up until these last two night, Luna seemed like she was coming around. But duringthese two nights I could tell she was in a lot of pain and, of course, it was over the weekend. 

I tried to give Luna her fluids and it is just not going well. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.... I swear, every time I stick her, the needle goes all of the way through. I start the line, and fluid is dribbling down her shoulder. I felt so bad for her getting poked so many times without any fluid getting into her.  I am going to bring her fluid bag with me when I take her to the vet, maybe they could do it so she could get at least one good dose this week. I am just so frustrated and disappointed with myself because this is when she needs the fluids the most, and I am not getting it right for her. 

myheart& Luna Belle


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 21, 2009)

How are things doing with her? Any change? 

They might tell you to go to an emergency clinic...which ours here (VSEC) costs about 900 for 14 hours.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Janet, did Dr. Travis ever call? They're closed by now...

Fuzz, the emergency clinic here isn't worth taking a rabbit to unless it needs something obvious like wound treatment. They wouldn't know what to do. I went there with a bun needing stitches once and she had to wait overnight till someone came in the next morning who had "some" experience with rabbits. Thankfully she was ok.

I'm resisting the urge to call Janet right now... don't know if she went to work and when she would be back.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

Best of luck getting her to a vet soon! It sounds, however, like she's still such a happy girl. She's got appetite (what an awesome bunny buffet!), affection (for Patch and Zappa and you), and alertness. Hang in there, you guys. I was also wondering if you could put the needle in somewhere else, like her upper thigh, if you miss in the neck? Tougher skin on the thigh (I think) might make it easier to not go to far?


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 21, 2009)

How is Luna? I am just catching up and my stomach is in knots. Positive thoughts your way, sweeties.


----------



## myheart (Sep 22, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> How is Luna? I am just catching up and my stomach is in knots. Positive thoughts your way, sweeties.



Thanks Helen for the positive thoughts. I know how attached we become to other rabbits on the forum, and it is always difficult to read about tough times. I know I always watch out for your guys as well. 

I came home to find Patrick, Zappa, and Luna in the bunny room. Patch settled himself in right next to Luna, which gave her comfort. I was talking with Naturestee, and we both decided that Luna's Tramadol was wearing off, so I gave her the meds early to easy any pain until morning. I am going to give her a small amount before going to work, and then her full dose at her usual time. 

She is still alert and _hungry_!!! I couldn't help but give her all of the stuff she is not supposed to have. So at this moment in time, Luna is happily munching on kale and parsley, and enjoying every minute of it. I think she missed the "bad foods"more than anything...

I was looking at the calender a few minutes ago and realized that tomorrow, September 22nd, will be the anniversary of Benjamin's Got-ya Day. For anyone who doesn't know why Luna joined my household, it was because of Benjamin. Benji and Patch were bonded after Benji's bond-mate, Maggie, passed away. Benji passed away on Good Friday in 2008. If Patrick hadn't experienced the social bond that rabbits develop, I wouldn't have found Luna. Patrick was so depressed about losing Benji, that I was on PetFinder that same weekend. I found this beautiful blue Dutch who was being fostered in Sheboygan, and the rest of the story is earlier inmy blog. 

I don't mind saying now that I am a tiny bit more at peace about losing Luna soon. Maybe it was all meant to be this way. Benji, in a way, brought Luna into my life upon his passing. And as I celebrate the day that Benji came into my life, I might lose Luna. I don't mean to make this sound like letting her go will be easy. This will be so hard on me that I don't think I will be able to fully let Luna go for a long time. She is _the most_ amazing creature I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. Once we were able to trust each other, it didn't take long for us to bond. She is such a piece of my heart right now, that I can't breathe thinking about what this vet appointment will bring. 

I will keep everyone posted if there is a change in the morning prior to going. I plan on bringing Patrick along, just in case.... I need for him to know what is going on if tomorrow really is the day that I let Luna go. There aren't enough words to describe the love-bond that Patrick and Luna share, and it isout of respectof their bond that Patrick will be going along. Patrick will also have run of the bunny room with Luna tonight so that they will be able to share more time together. :hearts:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 22, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> I tried to give Luna her fluids and it is just not going well. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.... I swear, every time I stick her, the needle goes all of the way through. I start the line, and fluid is dribbling down her shoulder.


How do you hold the needle? When I was taught to do needle sticks on Toby, they taught me to keep the bevel a certain way. When you are holding the needle, you should be looking at the little hole on the end. That means that the longer, pointy side should be down. It makes the stick a lot easier (and less painful). I find it helps to have a second pair of hands to hold the syringe (or the bunny). 

I hope little miss Luna Belle is doing OK today! :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's hard to expect her to die...harder to have hopes that she might be ok...sadly you probably know the reality better than any of us.  Sometimes, bunmoms just know...

I'm so sorry, I'm glad she is being spoiled so much ecspecially if she is leaving you and her bun family soon.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 22, 2009)

"She is such a piece of my heart right now..." - Luna belle's Mom 

:love::hearts Your heart provides so much love ~ forever and always,


----------



## myheart (Sep 22, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> "She is such a piece of my heart right now..." - Luna belle's Mom
> 
> :love::hearts Your heart provides so much love ~ forever and always,



I didn't realize that Luna had become my heart-bunny until Naturestee had reminded me of the time that I scooped Luna up at the end of a visit at her house. She said that Luna instantly went all melty for me. Her ears went down and her eye became all sleepy looking. Luna really is my heart-bunny, and my ray of sunshine!!!! 

The vet visit was not good. It was a confirmation of the worst fears. Luna has started renal failure.

The x-ray shows that the number of stones has increased along with their size. Most of Luna's pain is probably caused by the size of the stones at this time. It was just last week that she was still stretching out all relaxed. Now she sits all hunched up and grinding her teeth. One week's difference....

The blood values came back as extremely high. Every value has tripled since her last blood-work. She has less kidney mass that is functioning, so there are more toxins in her blood stream.

The only treatment I am able to give her will be fluids every day, instead of every other day, and her Tramadol was doubled in concentration and dose. We are not giving the metacam anymore for inflammation. If the fluid treatments work to flush out some toxins, she should become less wobbly and more like herself. If all goes well, I may have Luna in my life for another month or two. If they do not work, maybe a couple of weeks.

When the toxins reach their maximum level beyond what Luna's body will be able to handle, shewill slip into a coma. At that point, she should pass peacefully in her sleep. If I feel that she is not handling the pain well at some point, the vet will help her pass peacefully with some sleepy/pain relieving meds prior to the heart-stopping meds. Patrick and Zappa will be present if this happens.

Sorry we didn't come back with better news, but I guess we all suspected, or expected, this outcome at some point in time with this condition. She is at home resting and eating all of the greens and hay she wants.Luna isn't as wobbly as she was yesterdayalready. The tech was nice enough to give her a double-dose of fluids for me before we left. I was so relieved at that. It was amazing to watch a professional put the needle in with such ease and confidence, and the fluids were done in no time. Luna will be okay for a while longer yet...

myheart & Luna -- the blue ray of sunshine :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sorry that the vet visit did not go well. At least you are able to keep her comfy. You're such a good bunny mom. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry the vet didn't bring good news. She is such a lovely girl for being as good as she has been with her pain. I sure do hope the treatment helps her be a happier bun. 

Some bunnies come into our hearts and just become a part of us... 

Hugs for you and the trio. Spoil them all silly.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 23, 2009)

Made me sad to read  I have found my heart bunny and I know how much she means to me.


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Oh I'm so sorry the vet didn't bring good news. She is such a lovely girl for being as good as she has been with her pain. I sure do hope the treatment helps her be a happier bun.
> 
> Some bunnies come into our hearts and just become a part of us...
> 
> Hugs for you and the trio. Spoil them all silly.



Thanks Kelly, Helen, and Brenda for the kind words. It wasn't the news I wanted, but I guess I knew I was going to hear some time sooner or later. We've been having good luck with everything for half a year, so this time has more than I could have ever hoped for with Luna in her condition. I'll have to be happy with just being her mom for another month, maybe two... 

I have noticed a difference in treatments already today. I am able to tell when the pain meds aren't working as much, and I am able to really see the before and after affects of the fluids. Luna was already starting to look a bit wobbly by one-ish today. I gave the fluids (successfully ) around two and the change was immediate. She seemed much more perky and alert. I just have to be thankful she was a bit more patient with me today for her fluids... the needle went all the way through again, but she gave me the time to correct the situation and allowed the full amount to be given. But, of course, the price for such patience is the cost of one blackberry. I don't want to think about what will happen to me if I run out!!! :shock:

Luna just warms my heart so much, that loosing her will just be like letting a piece of me die.

myheart with my little ray of blue sunshine


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2009)

TreasuredFriend, I know you are having just as difficult of a time with Luna's diagnosis as I am. I will always keep you posted on how she is doing. This is something that neither of us wanted or anticipated would have ever happened to such a sweet little girl. I still have the picture of you cuddling Luna during the second date at Naturestee's house. You are truly a rabbit-whisperer and your heart knows no bounds when it comes to the welfare of those who are in need. (I know that you are in tears already, because I am at this point while I type this. ) You have played such an important part in our lives, that we owe you an eternity of thanks. Luna and I are now Soulmates and Heartmates thanks to you. That is all either of us could have ever asked for. 

Thank you, TreasuredFriend, for rescuing us and others in need of companionship and so much more felt only with the heart and soul.

myheart & Luna -- _our _ray of blue sunshine


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know what to say except I send hugs and prayers.


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2009)

Just thought I would post a few of the pics that I took prior to Luna's vet appointment. I took these on the weekend of September 19/20. I wasn't sure what was going on with Luna at the time, so I thought it best to get a few cuddly pics, just in case she didn't make it through the weekend. 

So here are a few pics of my cuddly trio... 





































"Mmmm... apple branch..."
















Another cuddle-moment for Patrick and Luna...






..... and then another Zappa-moment... :coolness:






.... and then back to a warm cuddle-moment....






It was so niceto seePatrick and Zappataking care of Luna even though I am sure they had to sense she wasn't feeling well. As Kirby's mom says, "Those are honey-moments for me." I don't think I will ever get enough of seeing my fur-kids take care of each other. Thecuddle-times are the times when my heart is the warmest it could ever be. There is such peace and contentment among them at those times and I know there is nothing in the world I could ever do to make the moment any better for them. :hearts:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2009)

Those pictures are just so sweet. At least Luna has somebun to keep her comfortable even though she isn't feeling well. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 29, 2009)

myheart, your trio always makes me smile. Patrick looks so happy with his girls. These are pictures to treasure


----------



## naturestee (Sep 29, 2009)

I LOVE the pic of Luna with green stains all over her face! Om nom nom nom!


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I LOVE the pic of Luna with green stains all over her face! Om nom nom nom!



Actually, eating greens is only part of the reason whyher face is stained. The other part is because of the toxin build-up in her blood. I forget what causes this, but such a build-up of this toxin causes extra mucus to form. That is why she sounds so gurgleyand congestedsometimes. So her face is getting quite stained because of the extra moisture around her nose and mouth. So you might see a progression of staining in pics...

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## myheart (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a few more pictures of Luna that I would like to post. These pictures were taken on this past Monday (9-28-09) in the evening before I started to get the kids ready for bed. It is always a treat to come home from work and find my babies all cuddled up waiting for me to "oh and ah" over them. It works every single time... they just melt my heart every single time. Cuddle-buns never get old for me. I could watch them cuddle 24/7!! 




















































It is always so sweet to see Patrick taking such good care of Luna, especially during her time of need. It was obvious to me at this time that Luna was getting weaker, but still alert. Patrick and Zappa still hung out with her and provided the comfort Luna needed. Such good babies.... 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 4, 2009)

Those are beautiful photos of your much-loved and kissing trio!:hug: Love is grand.


----------



## myheart (Oct 4, 2009)

This will be my last post of pictures with Luna in them. You may be able to tell that she looks much weaker in these next few pics. These pics were taken on this past Thursday (10-01-09) before bed-time once again. My cuddle-babies... :hearts:































Oddly enough, during this past week I cannot tell you how many times I heard the song "Lean on Me." I used to work with my girlfriend, and she would always sing that song when the dogs needed to lean on her during the grooming. My girlfriend passed away some four years ago... Sadly, I have to say that Luna passed away last night (10-03-09) while I was getting every-bun ready for bed. I think I have had too much time to grieve for her, but now it is like a whole new wave of emotion that is just breaking my heart. 

Patrick still has Zappa, even though she is not his true love, they will still spend time together. The only thing I noticed this morning was that Patrick was all melted on the bunny-room floor all alone. Zappa was near him, but not all melted/cuddled with him. This will be a change for all of us because I never realized until these past few days how much Luna kept the trio going. She was the link that Patrick and Zappa needed to be close or be excited about snacks. Luna drove the excitement and energy of the trio. 

Maybe my girlfriend was giving me a message bigger than I knew. Luna had Patrick to lean on when she was at her weakest, and I had my friends and this forum to provide support. When ever I heard the song play this past week, I would say, "I'm trying Deb, I'm trying to lean on those that matter to me for support." Thank Naturestee and TreasuredFriend for the support I needed during this time of need and guessing what to do next. Couldn't have made it without you... :hug:

Rest in Peace Luna, my little ray of blue sunshine. Binkypain-free at the BridgeSweetie. :rabbithop

Love you Luna,

Mommy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost her, Janet. At least she is free of pain, and waiting for the other two at the bridge.

Binky free, little Luna Belle. :rainbow:

:hug:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2009)

:hug:

You're free now, Luna. Binky free without pain.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am sorry Luna passed. Such a beautiful bun.

Dave


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Janet. Luna was a most wonderful lady bun. She had so much love. Binky free, sweetie.

Please give Patrick and Zappa kisses for me. :hugs:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry...Patrick took such good care of her in the end...looks so loving.


----------



## myheart (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I never thought I could ever have another heart-bunny after I lost Maggie, but Luna proved that wrong. She was my heart-bunny and more. The first time she put her front paws on me for protection, I knew she trusted me. I couldn't begin to tell you how my heart swelled from Luna's trust. 

I will probably post something in Rainbow Bridge tomorrow. I know this will take time to heal from her loss. I guess posting in the Bridge is a final step to letting go...

Binky free Luna Belle, my beautiful ray of blue sunshine. :rabbithop

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2009)

:cry1:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 6, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. I never thought I could ever have another heart-bunny after I lost Maggie, but Luna proved that wrong. She was my heart-bunny and more. The first time she put her front paws on me for protection, I knew she trusted me. I couldn't begin to tell you how my heart swelled from Luna's trust.
> 
> I will probably post something in Rainbow Bridge tomorrow. I know this will take time to heal from her loss. I guess posting in the Bridge is a final step to letting go...
> 
> ...


The world is a better place because of you Janet.

Naturestee also reached out/stepped up to bring another heart bunny to you! 
This RO forum wouldn't have you as a member if not for foster-fantastic mom Angela. 

Dedicated to Luna and you. ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You are gone from my sight,
... But never my memory.
Gone from my hearing,
... But never my heart.
Gone from my touch,
... But your presence is felt.
And the love that you gave me,
Is with me Forever.

:inlove:


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Dedicated to Luna and you. ~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> You are gone from my sight,
> ...



This is so sweet!! Thank you so much for the wonderful poem. It means so much to me because it says everything and it's from you, TreasuredFriend. I do hope I will be given the chance to have another heart-bunny some day. It is so difficult to lose them, but the moment when they become part ofmy heart it will far outweigh any loss. I guess I should start asking for a new heart-bunny so that I will be guided to the right little girl for myself, Patrick, and Zappa.

myheart


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 9, 2009)

How is everything with you and Patrick and Zappa?


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Janet. How are Mr. Patrick and Ms. Zappa?


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey there-- I just wanted to send you my deepest condolences for your recent loss. You are an amazing bunny Momma, and Luna was very lucky to have you


----------



## myheart (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you for posting here, Rosemary. I know people are wondering about Patrick and Zappa (who are doing well), but I just can't post on this thread anymore. Every time I think about looking at the pics and re-living the good times, I end up in tears over my little girl. (I am just crying my eyes out as I type this....) I feel like it is going to take me forever to let my Luna go. :tears2:

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 15, 2009)

Let the tears fall as much as you want to... Luna is forever loved and her legacy of dutch-bun-ray-of-sunshine will inspire more to adopt and rescue ~ and be spoiled extremely Well!! We so want to hold them for 20 years and always in good health.
Feel their healing power (and comfort therapy to us humans).

You are an angel to those who feel your caring love,


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 15, 2009)

So very, very sorry hun. I completely understand why you don't want to post here anymore. I hope that thinking of Luna will become less painful for you down the road. It is still very soon. I am a big animal lover all around, and I know it is never, ever easy to lose a beloved pet. Take care.


----------



## myheart (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for understanding. I am sorry that I forgot to thank you for the condolences. 

I guess I was hoping that this thread would just kind of fall back enough pages and just kind of become forgotten. I hope to make a new thread/blog some day, just not now...

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 16, 2009)

*myheart wrote:*


> I guess I was hoping that this thread would just kind of fall back enough pages and just kind of become forgotten.
> 
> myheart


It never will be forgotten, Janet :hug:

I often think of Luna - her loss really got to me. I have wondered how Patrick and Zappa were getting on - I'll look forward to hearing about them, but only when you feel ready.

BTW - my 2009 Rabbit Calendar from the UK has a Patrick look-alike for the December bunny 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Dec 16, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *myheart wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I guess I was hoping that this thread would just kind of fall back enough pages and just kind of become forgotten.
> ...



Thank you Jan. I will certainly update soon with a newblog for 2010. I intend to leave all of the photos in my Photobucket account so this blog will stay intact just in case I want to go back through it someday.

Mr. December must be one handsomebunny!!! They always save the best for last! 

myheart


----------



## myheart (Aug 8, 2010)

I am going to end Patrick and Luna's thread with a few pictures I took over the last month of Patrick being with me. He was such a good boy to his girls. I hope some of the pictures melt your hearts as much as they did mine. 

Patrick with my cat, Sidney. Patrick was sunning himself one morning, and Sidney wanted a piece of the sunshine also. I think Sidney is very in-touch with my other fur-kids. She seems very sensitive to my needs as well as theirs. She also sat with Patrick for a while after he passed. It was very touching for me to see her do that with Callie sitting on the other side of him.







Patrick relaxing...











Patrick hanging-out with Zappa. Zappa really spent quite a bit of time with Patrick during his last few months. I am so happy that I bonded such a nice trio with Patrick, Luna, and Zappa so Patrick would have some-bun to comfort him during his time of needing the comfort only a bond-mate could provide.












Patrick and Callie....











Patrick and his girls....





















I am not sure, but I think Patrick was giving Zappa all of his love in next two pics. You are able to see that he really has his head/neck wrapped around her head. I am not sure if he was comforting her to let her know things would be okay, or if this was a gesture for something else. I saw him do this one other time to Zappa. It felt like he was trying to hold onto her with all of his might. Like he wasn't ready to leave, or like he wanted to say 'Good bye'.











I am so glad that many of you enjoyed Patrick and Luna as much as I enjoyed having them in my life. They were an amazing bond and will always be my heart. I will probably never have another bond like theirs for the rest of my life."i will always carry their hearts with me, i them in my heart"

The end....


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 8, 2010)

Dear myheart, every bunny is lucky to have the love you give ~ and the friendship of companions.
Those pics are amazing of Patrick covering his Zappa girl. So much emotion!
What joyous and bittersweet, heart-tugging memories. For every "baby" you care for and bring to your life, their world is a thousand times better. * Believe*

special hearts :hearts


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2010)

What beautiful pictures! It's a good tribute to Patrick.


----------



## myheart (Aug 8, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ... What joyous and bittersweet, heart-tugging memories. ...


They really are. Just flying past my post/pics to read Naturestee's and your responses, I caught the last few pics of Patrick's head pressed so tightly around Zappa's head, and tears are starting to fall again. I know in my heart that he wasn't ready to leave us. His leaving has left a huge hole within all of us. Zappa and Callie are okay together, but there just isn't the same sort of bonded-closeness. I would have to find a most special boy if I ever wanted to make another trio. I have a feeling that Patrick was one-in-a-million. Not many boys are going to be groomers and attentive to my girls. Maybe Patrick will send some-bun to me, as Luna did with Ellie dutch).


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 8, 2010)

Those precious pictures have started my tears again! Your trio was so very special, and it breaks my heart to think we will never see pics of them again.

Luna and Patricks' bond always made me think of my Pernod and Perry together. Their bond was so strong, and like you, I don't think I'll ever experience that again.

I am so going to miss Luna and Patrick (along with Zappa) updates 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 8, 2010)

It really did look like Patrick was saying something to baby Zappa... I've never seen a bunny hug another bunny like that. Patrick was such a special bunny. :hearts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wonderful pictures and a fitting tribute.


----------



## myheart (Aug 24, 2010)

I just want to add a quick note about Patrick's tumor. I talked with the vet about it today during an appointment for Ellie and two piggies.

He said that the tumor was just that; a tumor that was encased well enough that it did not spread to any other organs. It was actually free-floating, not attached to intestines at all. The vet really feels that the tumor was not the cause of Patrick's death, that it may have just been old-age since Patrick was over eight years old.

I think it would have been a horse-a-piece if I had the tumor removed two years ago. The first vet had said that an exploratory surgery to see what the lump was would have shortened his lifeby a certain percent.I'm sure she meant the toll on Patrick's body from the anesthesia, recovery time, and whether or not the lump could be removed at all. So instead of living to over eight years old, Patrick may have only lived to seven years of age because I opted to have the surgery done. 

I guess I'm okay with my decision not to have the surgery done. I hated to see him so round at the end, but if my decision gave me an extra year, or even months with him, I wouldn't trade that time for anything. He really was part of my heart, my baby honey-boy. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

:hug: :hearts


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2010)

I really think you made the right decision. Patrick may not have survived the surgery, and he really didn't suffer with it.

I miss your trio 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you TreasuredFriend and Jan. It means alot to me to know that others understand the weight of such decisions. We as pet guardians end up being faced with more difficult decisions and deal with the outcome later with all of the should-a, would-a, could-a 's that burden out hearts. I think Patrick and I did okay with this decision.

Jan, I miss my trio also. Some days, so much so that it is hard to breathe. All of our little angels....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, Janet. I just saw this here... I am so sorry that Patrick has passed:hug: At least he is back with Luna, and it sounds like little Zappa still has Callie to keep her company. Those pictures are making me tear up. :cry2 They are just too touching...


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

Janet, I started tearing up to those pictures. The Dutch Trio was always my favorite and I wanted a trio as beautiful as they were! Patrick and Luna were both buns that always remembered and enjoyed reading about. Such a great tribute. RIP Patrick. :hug:


----------

